# Ein Opfer von 3 United...



## Rudi63 (29 Dezember 2008)

Brauche Hilfe.
Meine Tochter hat heute eine SMS von E-Plus erhalten, das Ihr 2,99 Euro von Ihrem Guthaben abgezogen werden, für die Inanspruchnahme des Premiumdienstes von 3United. Sie hat diesen Dienst aber nie in Anspruch genommen. Was kann ich tun?????


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo,
bei mir dasselbe, bei meinem Sohn wird pro Woche 2,99 abgezogen, wie kann man das stoppen?

Gruss

Roland


----------



## Caramba (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich glaub das hängt irgendwie mit den Klingentönen zusammen, die man in einem Abo bestellt. 

Man bekommt halt dann jede Woche die Möglichkeit verschiedene Töne herunterzuladen. Dafür zahlt man dann wöchentlich eine Pauschale. 

Um da wieder rauszukommen, muss man eine SMS mit einem bestimmten Wort an eine bestimmt Nummer schicken. Dazu muss man allerdings erst mal wissen, wie das Wort und die Nummer lautet..... :wall:    

DAS ist halt echt eine der fiesesten Abzocken, die gerade auf Jugendliche hin abzielt!


----------



## Rudi63 (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern(30.12.08 ) mit E-Plus telefoniert(meine Tochter hat eine Aldikarte). Laut deren Auskunft soll am Ende der SMS eine Nummer stehen an die man eine SMS schicken soll, damit das Abbuchen eine Ende hat. Meine Tochter hat Ihre SMS leider schon gelöscht, sodass wir auf eine neue SMS warten müssen. Halte Euch auf dem laufenden. Wäre natürlcih schön, wenn jemand schon eine Nummer hätte mit der man diese Abzocke stoppen könnte.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3United*

Ich glaub das hängt irgendwie mit den Klingentönen zusammen, die man in einem Abo bestellt. 

Was fürn Abo hab kein Abo bestellt


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 3United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hängt irgendwie mit den Klingentönen zusammen, die man in einem Abo bestellt.
> 
> Was fürn Abo hab kein Abo bestellt


Außerdem steht da "Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner" 
und keine nummer


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Rudi63 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe gestern(30.12.08 ) mit E-Plus telefoniert(meine Tochter hat eine Aldikarte). Laut deren Auskunft soll am Ende der SMS eine Nummer stehen an die man eine SMS schicken soll, damit das Abbuchen eine Ende hat. Meine Tochter hat Ihre SMS leider schon gelöscht, sodass wir auf eine neue SMS warten müssen. Halte Euch auf dem laufenden. Wäre natürlcih schön, wenn jemand schon eine Nummer hätte mit der man diese Abzocke stoppen könnte.
> Gruß
> Thomas


Hallo ich wollte mal fargen ob deine Tochter nun immer noch die SMS geschickt bekommt oder ob ihr es geschafft ahb das es weg ist ?! 
Wenn ihr es geschafft habt wie ?? 
Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem und habe auch Mein Tarif bei Aldi.
Doch bei mir steht am ende der SMS keine Nummer!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Ich brauche jetzt dringend hilfe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo an alle ,die Probleme haben.

Mein Schwager hat das selbe Problem, immer werden 2,99 berechnet und er hat nie was runtergeladen oder aboniert.
Nun habe ich mich schlau gemacht und zwei Tage fast am Stück telefoniert.
Will man auf die Internetseite von 3 United kommt man immer auf der Seite von Verisign heraus.
Also habe ich dort angerufen und die haben mir gesagt das ständig Leute dort anrufen welche zu 3 United wollen und das die diese Firma gar nicht kennen. Allerdings war der Herr so frei mir eine Nummer von 3 United in Wien zu geben. Er sagte die hat er sich schon mal rausgesucht weil ständig Leute anrufen. Über die Nummer in Wien habe ich dann eine NUmmer in Berlin, eine in Hamnurg und über E-Plus eine Hotlinenummer rausbekommen. Allerdings kann man dort anrufen son lange man möchte, man erreicht einfach keinen. Dann habe ich nochmal gegoogelt und heraus gefunden das die Firma Verisign die angeblich 3 United nicht kennt, 3 United aufgekauft hat. Das ist eigentlich schon sehr dreist, dass die dann behaupten die Firma nicht zu kennen. Nun habe ich (ich arbeite in einem E-Plus Shop) über meine Firmen E-Mail eine Mail an drei United geschrieben wo drin stand das der Kunde (ich habe geschrieben das ich im Kundenauftrag handle) nie einen Dienst oder ein Abo bestellt hatt und ich habe gebeten den Dienst einzustellen und mich zu benachrichtigen. Telefonnummer meines Schwagers habe ich noch dazu geschrieben. Am nächsten Tag kam eine Mail mit folgendem Text:
Sehr geehrter Herr... Der SMS Dienst wurde erfolgreich und mit sofortiger Wirkung storniert.
Freundliche Grüße

XXXXXX  XXXXXX

Was noch lustig war, ist die Tatsache das ich an 3 United geschrieben habe und die Antwort von Verisign aus Wien kam. Wo doch Verisign in Berlin gesagt hat das die Firma in Wien sitzt und das sie die nicht kennen. Plötzlich sitzen die selber in Wien. Das ist schon alles sehr suspekt. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt was damit anfangen und wünsche viel Glück beim deaktivieren des Dienstes

Cliff

PS: Bitte über Rechtschreibfehler hinwegsehen ich hatte keine Lust jetzt nochmal alle zu konrollieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

bei der nummer 01805010366 anrufen. die ist kostenpflichtig aber da kann man seine handynummer angeben und angeblich alle dienste kündigen. hab ich eben getan.
Die nummer hab ich von der kostenlose verisign-hotline bekommen. Nummer findet ihr auf der internetseite.

.....mal schaun ob das klappt. scheißdreck


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Und/oder über diese Seite:
Lies Geschäftsbedingungen unter Kündigung.....dann werdet ihr auf die über mir genannte nummer hingewiesen und Emailadresse.

::::: Celldorado.com :::::


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Ok hat geklappt. also bei 0180 50 10 366 anrufen zuhören und es erledigt sich.....gott sei dank!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Einfach eine SMS in der nur " Stopp " steht an die 77200 senden. Die Antwort mit der Abmeldung folgt promp. Meine Tochter hatte übrigens das selbe in bunt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Caramba schrieb:


> DAS ist halt echt eine der fiesesten Abzocken, die gerade auf Jugendliche hin abzielt!


Und genau deshalb ist die EU ziemlich wenig erfreut über solche Dienste und hat die Regierungen der Mitgliedsländer aufgefordert, dagegen vorzugehen. 

EU geht gegen unseriöse Klingelton-Anbieter vor | tagesschau.de
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...&format=PDF&aged=0&language=DE&guiLanguage=en


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

0043159558050 3 United Wien
030896779638  3 United Berlin
04031979180    3 United Hamburg
01805 788 888 3 United Hotline
[email protected]    3 United Kundenservice, Antwort erfolgt über verisign
+43 1 595 58 05 516  Verisign Wien
[email protected]  Mail Adresse Verisign


----------



## RamazottiFee (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo Zusammen 
 Wir haben das gleiche Problem mit 3 United
 unserer Tochter werden 4,99 Euro abgezogen.
 Wir haben dort ebenfalls angerufen und eine eMail 
 geschickt das war Ende November im Dezember ist nichts Passiert
 dafür letzte Woche es wurden wieder 4,99 abgezogen.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo,

ich habs geschafft, ich bin endlich nach ca. 15 Anrufen durchgekommen, auf E-mails haben sie nicht reagiert.

Es war auch bei uns ::::: Celldorado.com :::::

Gruss

Roland


----------



## Cedric (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach eine SMS in der nur " Stopp " steht an die 77200 senden. Die Antwort mit der Abmeldung folgt promp. Meine Tochter hatte übrigens das selbe in bunt.




Ich hoffe echt das funktioniert denn mir werden auch 2,99 abgezogen , und das problem dabei ist das ich in denn USA sitze und keine anrufe machen kann die nicht billig sind...
Mir ist das alles passiert wie ich noch silvester in deutschland war...hab aba noch nichts von einem abo gehort.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Von mir werden auch immer 2,99 € abgezogen. Ich habe nie ein Abo bestellt. Was mir noch aufgefalln ist, alle die hier reinschreiben haben das gleiche Problem und ist auch eigentlich immer ungefähr zur selben Zeit! ist doch komisch oder? Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

Hallo,

leider kann ich nur das gleiche bestätigen. Schade nur dass ich erst meine Tochter zuerantwortung gezogen habe und es sich nun rausstellt das es ein miese Abzocke ist.

aber dies ist das 3united / Verisgn geschäftgebaren  welches ich aus der Mobilefunkwelt kenne mit diemem Unternehmen kennen.


----------



## BenSherman (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Also ich habe eine O2-Nummer und bezahle 30Euro monatlich für 150sms und Flatrate. Soweit so gut.

Aber seit dem 7.12.2008 begannen sms(..xml Typ). Ich habe nie auf die geklickt, nur einfach radiert.

Meine Rechung kam vor 5 Tagen, sie war 55,00 Euro, da waren 8 sms von 3United/77200 als Mehrwertdienste, jedes SMS kostet 2,51Eur . 

Ich war erstaunt, für mich als Student ist das ganz schön viel Geld und ich wollte gleich wisse, wie ich das stornieren kann. Ich ging in einem O2 Geschäft und habe alles gezeigt, aber leider ist O2 dafür gar ned verantwortlich.

Ich habe die Nummer von 3United gefunden: 030 896 779 638 . Ich habe mindestens 10 Mal pro Tag angerufen, aber es gibt niemand unter dieser Nummen, nur einen Automatischen Rufbeantworter..

Ich habe auch ein SMS : STOP ABO an dieser Nummer 77200 geschickt, ich dachte es wird aufhören, aber ich habe gester noch ein .xml SMS von 77200 bekommen. Von O2 haben mir die neue Nummer von 3United gegeben 01805.788888 gegeben - Ich habe angerufen-''die Nummer ist nicht vergeben'' war das Ergebnis. Die Web-Seite von 3United laut O2 ist VeriSign - Sicherheit (SSL-Zertifikate), intelligente Kommunikation und Identity Protection, aber es gibt gar keine Web-Seite im Netz!

Als letzte Hoffnung habe ich heute noch ein SMS an 77200 mit ''STOP SMS'' geschickt, aber wahrscheinlich wird das auch nicht helfen.

Was soll ich tun, Leute! HELFEN Sie mir, bitte! Ich will weinen... und hoffnungslos, ich bin fast sicher, dass das nächste sms von Ihnen in 2,3 Tagen wieder kommen kann...

Was folgt, wenn ich meine Konto bei O2 nicht mehr bezahle oder weiss ich nicht, was für Möglichkeiten es gibt, aber ich will dieses Geld überhaupt nicht bezahlen :cry:


----------



## BenSherman (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Entschuldigung, ich habe beim Tippen einen kleinen Fehler gemacht, die sms beenden so- ... mit *.wml (zum Beispil http://dl1/sms/sms247/Quarks.wml)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das von einer Bedeutung überhaupt ist, aber ich musste das korrigieren! 
*


----------



## Opfer,... ^^ (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, 

ich bin auch ein Opfer von 3 United geworden habe heute die Nummer 01805/788888 angerufen. Es ging auch jemand drann und ist wohl auch dafür zuständig. Ich bekomme demnächst auch ein Rückruf. Die Firma wird wohl ein Unterzweig der Firma VeriSign sein. Denn die direkte Hp endet ja bei denen und die Dame die da heute ans Telefon ging nannte auch ein anderen Namen. Ich werd hier denke ich mal meine Erfahrungen preis geben. 

Nur eins ist klar,... ich habe eins der Weltgrößten Konzerne verklagt und habe gewonnen nun werde ich bei so einem Unternehmen nicht stoppen!!! Was ich nicht in Auftrag gebe, kann man mir nicht aufzwingen


----------



## Opfer,... ^^ (15 Januar 2009)

*3United & VeriSignt*

So, da ich nicht still sitzen kann hier die Neuigkeiten,....


3 United und VeriSign ist ein Konzern, wie mir die Dame von VeriSignt mitteilte,......

Telefonnummer von VeriSign: Tel. 0800 128 1000 (Supportnummer)
Telefonnummern von 3 United: 01805010366 oder 01805788888


Und nun das Unglaubliche:
SSL - Zertifikate - O2 nutzt VeriSign, um Zertifikate effizient zu verwalten - VeriSign Deutschland GmbH

VeriSign arbeitet mit o² zusammen. Wie auf dem Link angegeben steht dort wie folgt:


Zitat von :


> SSL - Zertifikate
> 
> O2 nutzt VeriSign, um Zertifikate effizient zu verwalten
> 
> O2 Germany bietet seinen Kunden flächendeckende GSM-Versorgung und stellt ihnen auf Basis der GPRS- und UMTS-Technologie innovative mobile Datendienste bereit. Zur Verschlüsselung von Kundendaten benutzt O2 SSL-Zertifikate von VeriSign. Um das reibungslose Funktionieren der komplexen Sicherheitsstruktur zu gewährleisten, war es eine wesentliche Aufgabe, die SSL-Zertifikate für mehrere Server an unterschiedlichen Standorten effizient zu verwalten.


Bitte schreibt mir auch weitere Informationen,... o2 weiss bescheid,... warte auf Anruf von 3 United und o2


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*

hallo.. meine tochter hat das problem auch aber wo finde ich diese verdammte e-mail adresse? auf der seite steht ist keine vorhanden.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ,die Probleme haben.
> 
> Mein Schwager hat das selbe Problem, immer werden 2,99 berechnet und er hat nie was runtergeladen oder aboniert.
> Nun habe ich mich schlau gemacht und zwei Tage fast am Stück telefoniert.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo ... meine tochter hat das problem auch seit 2 wochen. habe gerade die 
01805010366 angerufen und laut anweisung die handynr. eingetippt. da hieß es das in sp. 2 stunden sich jemand drum kümmert und das abo beendet wird....
naja... hat keiner ein abo bestellt... 
mal schauen ob es funktionert.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

also man muß eine sms an die 77200 nur mit Stop senden dann bekommt man sofort eine mail das das abo beendet ist.


----------



## BenSherman (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Nein, das sms soll STOPP mit doppel P sein!

Gestern hab ich so abgelemdet, also ich hab in ca. 2 Min sms bekommen-Du ist nun von dem Dienst abgemeldet.

Übergestern war ich aber bei der Polizei und der Mensch hat viel über meine Erfahrung mit 3United geschrieben, die Kriminalpolizei wird sich möglichst schnell damit beschäftigen, also ich erwarte sogar mein Geld-50,00Euro zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo!!!
Weil ich auch nicht weiterkam, habe ich einfach mal die Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. Hatte ein wirklich nettes Gespräch dort mit einem Herren, der viele Informationen hatte. 
Als erstes kann bzw. sollte man dort eine Beschwerde einreichen, damit gegen 3United in irgendeiner Art und Weise vorgegangen werden kann, also Nummern sperren etc. Je mehr Beschwerden, desto besser, also: Wer betroffen ist, kann sich so ein Formular runterladen unter: Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur, dann unter "Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer", dort geht man dann auf die PDF, füllt das Formular aus und schickt es ab.

Das 3United-Abo kündigen:
Geht relativ einfach. Der Herr ist mit mir jeden einzelnen Schritt durchgegangen und eine Bestätigungs-SMS habe ich auch schon bekommen. Also:

E-Plus
unter dem Copyright-Zeichen ist grau unterlegt "Verbraucher- + Jugendschutz". Dort raufgehen. Etwas weiter unten steht "Premium-Dienste - Verhaltenskodex....." da auf "Lesen Sie mehr", dann erscheint eine Suchmaske, dort gibt mein bei "Gesuchte Kurzwahlnummer" die "77200" (für 3United) ein und geht auf weiter. Dann muss man nochmal die 77200 anklicken, auf "weiter" dann auf "Abo-Kündigung". Dann nur noch die Daten eingeben und abschicken.

Das war's. Ein paar Minuten später wurde meine Kündigung bestätigt.

Und nochmal: Bitte Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur einlegen, dann wird man solche "Firmen" vielleicht los. Und der "Handy-Anbieter" ist eigentlich auch mitverantwortlich und verdienst ebenfalls an solchen Sachen!!!!
Das sollte einem zu denken geben.

Ich bin jedenfalls aus diesem Abo raus und hoffe, dass es bei allen anderen auch klappt.

Viele Grüße
K


----------



## BenSherman (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Was muss ich von der Web Seite der Bundesnetzagentur einfüllen?

Denken Sie, dass mein Beklagen bei der Polizei ein Resultat bringen kann? Der Polizist hat mit versprochen, dass die KriminalPolizei sich damit möglichst schnell auseinandersetzen wird, mal sehen.

Was denkt ihr, gibt es eine Chance mein 50 Eur irgenwie zurückzubekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

bundesnetzagentur.de
Dort in die Rubrik: Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer
und da dann das Formblatt ausdrucken, ausfüllen und abschicken.

Das Geld könnte man vielleicht zurückbekommen. Dazu 3United anschreiben mit einer Schadenersatzforderung. Notfalls zum Anwalt gehen oder zur Verbraucherzentrale. Die helfen einem auch weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo Leute, 

habe auch diverse SMS von irgend einem Drittanbieter bekommen, diese haben mich kein bisschen interessiert und ich hab sie sogleich gelöscht. Nun habe ich meinen Neue Handyrechnung bekommen auf welcher ich ersehen konnte, dass diese 13 SMS tatsächlich 32,66 € gekostet haben. Habe sofort bei O2 angerufen, was das für ein Quatsch sein soll, die meinten sie könnten da nix machen, auch das sperren des SMS-Eingangs sei nicht möglich, daher habe ich mich sogleich im Internet schlau gemacht. Nach diversen Telefonanrufen der verschiedenen "Servicenummern" die in diesem Thread standen, welche keinen Erfolg brachten, weil nämlich keiner den Hörer abgenommen hat, habe ich mal das mit der SMS mit "STOP" an die 77200 versucht, habe kurz danach eine SMS bekommen, dass ich nun von diesem Dienst abgemeldet sei. Also hat es bei mir damit geklappt:

SMS mit dem Wort "STOP" an die 77200 senden.

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg damit, hoffentlich hat es bei mir wirklich geklappt, nicht dass da noch eine Hiobs-Rechnung kommt.

Habe mir jetzt die PDF-File der Bundesnetzagentur ausgedruckt und werde das morgen gleich verschicken, irgendwie muss man sich ja vor so einer Abzocke schützen bzw. dagegen vorgehen.

Euer Kosa


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo uns passiert das selbe, meine Tochter auch Aldi tarif bekommt ständig 2,99€ abgezogen.Kann das aber nicht nachvollziehen da sie oft mal Wochenlang kein Geld drauf hat, wie dann ein ABO? Die bekommen ja dann nicht immer ihr Geld.Ich finde es zum kotzen, die kleine spart sich das von ihrem Taschengeld zusammen und dann sind 2,99€ weg.Aber komisch das es Aldi betrifft?! Sie hat auch kein Abo abgeschlossen oder sonst was, auch nirgends ihre Handynummer angegeben.Vielleicht sollte man sich mal bei Aldi erkundigen was das soll, ob die die NUmmern irgendwo weitergeben??Habe jetzt auch bei der Nummer angerufen wie oben angegeben und hoffe die lassen das. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp???


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hier einfach mal nach den Kurzwahlen suchen und dort auch kündigen

E-Plus Gruppe - Über uns - Verbraucher- & Jugendschutz


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hier einfach mal nach den Kurzwahlen suchen und dort auch kündigen
> 
> E-Plus Gruppe - Über uns - Verbraucher- & Jugendschutz



E-Plus Gruppe - Über uns - Verbraucher- & Jugendschutz


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich hatte auch genau dasselbe Problem, hab auch eine SMS mit STOPP zu der nummer 77200 geschickt, kurz danach bekam ich eine Abmeldebestätigung. hoffe nur dass es wirklich geklappt hat.


----------



## BenSherman (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch genau dasselbe Problem, hab auch eine SMS mit STOPP zu der nummer 77200 geschickt, kurz danach bekam ich eine Abmeldebestätigung. hoffe nur dass es wirklich geklappt hat.




Ja, so klappt es, bei mir hats so geklappt, leider hatte ich schon 50Eur sms Dienste davon bekommen!

Ich hoffe, dass die Kriminalpolizei es schaffen wird, diese Betruger zu finded und mein Geld zurückzugeben..


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach eine SMS in der nur " Stopp " steht an die 77200 senden. Die Antwort mit der Abmeldung folgt promp. Meine Tochter hatte übrigens das selbe in bunt.



Hallo, meine Tochter bekommt jeden 2. Tag 2,99.-€ abgebucht. Sie hat ein Vertrag bei vybemobile. Wir haben es jetzt mit der sms versucht. Hoffentlich klappts.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo und Guten Abend, 
ich habe da echt mal eine Frage: Warum hat eigentlich noch niemand Strafanzeige gegen diese [.........] gestellt? Mein Kind kommt an und erzählt mir, sie habe eine Freundin angerufen und die habe Musik im Freizeichen und seitdem zahle ich 3 Euro pro Woche für eine Dienstleistung die ich weder beauftragt noch in Anspruch genommen habe. Und wenn Du bei eplus was sagst werden die noch frech. Karte sperren , kein Problem aber die Kosten fürs Abo laufen weiter. Zur Polizei, zum Verbraucherschutz und an irgendeine Bundesfrequenzanstalt bla bla. Der Kunde ist ja doof und schluckt alles runter.
Armes Deutschland, ich hoffe das eure Infos stimmen und der Spuk dann mit der SMS zu ENDE ist. Wobei ja 3united angeblich zu JAMBA( deren NR.33333 funktioniert übrigens NICHT ) gehört. Alles nur VERARSCHE.
Schönen Abend noch allerseits!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Wozu Strafanzeige?? Bringt sowieso nix, da wie ich gelesen habe die Leutchen nicht in Deutschland sitzen, dass heißt da unternehmen die sowieso nicht viel.Ich glaube die haben sich so hingehend abgesichert das man da gar nicht ran kommt, wie all die anderen "Briefkasten Firmen "


----------



## BenSherman (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich hab ne Strafanzeige dagegeb erstellt, weiss ich nicht ob das etwas bringt...
Wahrscheinlich ist die Kriminalpolizei auch hilfslos.


----------



## 3unitedgeschädigter (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 3United & VeriSignt*



Opfer schrieb:


> So, da ich nicht still sitzen kann hier die Neuigkeiten,....
> 
> 
> 3 United und VeriSign ist ein Konzern, wie mir die Dame von VeriSignt mitteilte,......
> ...



Auch ich habe Problrmr mit 3united. Du kannst diech an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden und dich dort beschweren. Dies wurde mir u.a. von der verbraucherzentrale empfohlen. Daneben kannst du deinen Vertrag für Drittanbieter sperren lassen. wenn eine 5stellige sms kommt antworten mit stop alle.


----------



## 3unitedgeschädigter (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



BenSherman schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Strafanzeige dagegeb erstellt, weiss ich nicht ob das etwas bringt...
> Wahrscheinlich ist die Kriminalpolizei auch hilfslos.



ich habe auch Probleme mit 3united. Habe mich bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschwert. Strafanzeige werde ich auch tätigen. je mehr sich massiv gegen die Abzocke und das [.........] wehren, desto schneller tut sich was.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, wie lautete der exakte Text den Du bekommen hast und von welcher Nummer?


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



BenSherman schrieb:


> Ich habe die Nummer von 3United gefunden: 030 896 779 638 . Ich habe mindestens 10 Mal pro Tag angerufen, aber es gibt niemand unter dieser Nummen, nur einen Automatischen Rufbeantworter..



Von wem hast Du diese Nummer? Schon mal mit der richtigen Nummer probiert: +43 1 5955805 ? Dort erfährtst Du auch wer hinter der SMS steckt und kannst Dich auch auf eine Sperrliste setzen lassen.

Im übrigen heisst die Firma seit 1.Jan.2009 "mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH" und ist wieder in europäischer bzw. österreichischer Hand.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: 3United & VeriSignt*



Opfer schrieb:


> 3 United und VeriSign ist ein Konzern, wie mir die Dame von VeriSignt mitteilte,......



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. "3United AG" wurde 2006 von VeriSign Inc. gekauft und in "VeriSign Communications GmbH" (mit Sitz nach wie vor in Österreich/Wien) umgetauft. Wie die deutsche VeriSign Niederlassung mit dem genauen Namen heisst, weiss ich nicht, jedoch waren das zwei getrennte Unternehmen.

VeriSign kauft österreichische 3united - futurezone.ORF.at

Ende Dez.2008 wurde "VeriSign Communications GmbH" von einer österreichischen Investmentgruppe zurückgekauft und firmiert seit 1.Jan.2009 als "mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH".

Handydienstleister VeriSign wieder in österreichischer Hand - Telekom - derStandard.at/Web

Wie heisst denn die Dame und wo hast Du da angerufen? Denn die richtige Rufnummer lautet (und das schon seit mehreren Jahren): +43 1 5955805

Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass Dein Handyprovider das nicht weiss.



Opfer schrieb:


> Und nun das Unglaubliche:
> SSL - Zertifikate - O2 nutzt VeriSign, um Zertifikate effizient zu verwalten - VeriSign Deutschland GmbH



Du vermischt nun Äpfel mit Birnen. SSL Zertifikate sind das Stammgeschäft von VeriSign. Und nicht nur Mobilfunker sind dort Kunde.



Opfer schrieb:


> Bitte schreibt mir auch weitere Informationen,... o2 weiss bescheid,... warte auf Anruf von 3 United und o2



Da wirst Du lange warten wenn Du Dich immer bei den falschen Leuten beschwerst.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Thot schrieb:


> Von wem hast Du diese Nummer? Schon mal mit der richtigen Nummer probiert: +43 1 5955805 ? Dort erfährtst Du auch wer hinter der SMS steckt und kannst Dich auch auf eine Sperrliste setzen lassen.



Wer sagt denn, dass die 030-896779638 falsch ist? Es ist die Berliner Filiale von 3United. 
Ich hab dort angerufen und bin auch gleich durchgekommen (war vllt auch glück). Hab aber auch um 8 Uhr früh angerufen, kann sein das ab 9 Uhr den ganzen Tag Mittagpause gemacht wird ^^ 6 Stunden nach dem ich angerufen habe, bekam ich eine Sms mit der Stornierungsbestätigung.
Mein Anbieter hat mir auch noch diese Servicenummer angegeben: 0180-5788888 unter der man das Abo stornieren kann
Grüße


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Na dann passt eh alles. Aber eines ist komisch, ich wusste nur von einer Zweigstelle in Hamburg jedoch nicht in Berlin.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Wenn ich mich da mal kurz einmischen darf: Nichts passt da! Mein Sohn hat seit einem Monat das gleiche Problem: in der aktuellen Rechnung stehen weit über 50.- EUR für Klingeltöne, die nie bestellt wurden geschweige denn ankamen.
Einziger Weg m.E.: Rücklastschrift und gleichzeitig die "echte" Mobilfunkrechnung bezahlen.
Keinen Cent eines Drittanbieters akzeptieren, mit dem Ihr nicht wirklich und bewußt einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habt.
Ich habe ernsthaft das Gefühl, wir sprechen hier von[......].
Wenn der Provider da nicht mitspielt, braucht er Euch nicht als Kunden und Ihr müsst Konsequenzen ziehen (kündigen)
Meine ganze Familie steigt jetzt auf Prepaid um, da kann so etwas kaum passieren.
Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls mal die letzten 2 Abbuchungen zurückbuchen lassen, und gleichzeitig den Betrag der wirklich über Telefonie zustandekam überwiesen.
Jetzt muss 3United auf mich zukommen und mir erstmal beweisen, dass ein Vertrag zustande kam.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit 3 United. Telefonat mit dem Anbieter, der mich an 3 United verwiesen hat. Habe o2 mitgeteilt, das ich nur die vertraglich entstandenen Kosten bezahle. Rücklastschrift, tatsächliche Telefon- und SMS Kosten der Mobilfunkrechung (Einzelverbindungsnachweis) natürlich sofort bezahlt. Daraufhin sofortige Sperre des Handys. Habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet der sich erst einmal um die aufgelaufenen Beträge von 3 United kümmert, da ich bis zum Eingang der ersten Rechnung auf der 3 United mit SMS Abo stand, von 3 United noch nie irgend etwas gehört habe und jetzt auch noch solche Schwierigkeiten habe. (seit Mitte Dezember 08 wollen die jeweils jeden 2.Tag 3 Euro). Anwaltsschreiben ging nach Hamburg (natürlich mit Rückschein), kurze Nachfrage von 3 United kam aus Österreich !?! Seit dem nichts mehr gehört von 3 United.
Bekam heute eine Mahnung von O2, das noch ein Rechungsbetrag fällig wäre, wenn ich diesen nicht bis 2.März bezahle geht die Forderung an ein Inkassobüro. Alle laufenden Verträge mittlerweile bei dem Anbieter gekündigt. Stecken wohl doch alle unter einem Dach.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo auch ich habe es bei meiner Tochter gerade gesehen .
Wie ist es mit Prepaid 
Wenn das guthaben aufgebraucht ist dann bekommen die doch nichts oder 
Habe mit dem Handy scheiss keine ahnung


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, nochmal an alle, die noch Probleme mit den unsinnigen Einzug von Premiumdiensten vom Handyguthaben haben:

sms mit STOPP an 77200

oder unter der hotline 01805010366 kündigen (einfach den Angaben folgen und Handynr,eingeben).

Ich empfehle die sms mit STOPP, man kriegt sofort eine Bestätigung der Kündigung!

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe auch gerade eine SMS mit STOPP geschrieben und sofort, fast im gleichen Augenblick, eine SMS mit dem TEXTu bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet."bekommen.
Übrigens betrifft dieses Thema nicht nur Vertragshandys sondern auch Prepaidhandys.
Sobald es wieder auflädt, werden sofort die Gebühren abgebucht. Ich finde, da hat noch weniger eine Möglichkeit als bei Vertrag.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Mafiamethoden von den einfachen Menschen Geld zocken ist nicht nur in Russland sondern auch in Deuschland ebenso in Österreich!
Bitte lesen Sie , Was ich an 3united mobile solutions AG geschrieben habe .



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 25.02.09 um 13,38 Min. bekam ich ein SMS-unter der Verbindungsnr. 1232111-einen Bericht mit folgendem Inhalt. ( Soeben  von 3united GmbH 2,99 EUR  für Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes berchnet.Bei Fragen wenden Sie  sich bitte an Partner. Beim zweiten mal mit diesem Inhalt :
> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

um das zu verhindern, schreibt: ABO STOP an die 77200 
und der ABO beendet.....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade eine SMS mit STOPP geschrieben und sofort, fast im gleichen Augenblick, eine SMS mit dem TEXT: Du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet."bekommen.
> Übrigens betrifft dieses Thema nicht nur Vertragshandys sondern auch Prepaidhandys.
> Sobald es wieder auflädt, werden sofort die Gebühren abgebucht. Ich finde, da hat noch weniger eine Möglichkeit als bei Vertrag.



Moin, meine Tochter (17 J. alt) ist auch Opfer geworden. Leider hat sie alle SMS die sie mal bekommen hat gelöscht (nicht mal gelesen, gleich weggedrückt) Deshalb können wir nichts mehr nachvollziehen. Habe einen Einzelpostennachweis von T-Mobile angefordert aus dem dann 3united als Übeltäter hervorging. Habe dann an die e-mail [email protected] gemailt, bekam aber nur Antwort von einem Herrn { edit] , der sich nur 1x und nie wieder gemeldet hat. Leider ist das Handy Guthaben alle und ich möchte vermeiden, dass sofort wieder abgebucht wird wenn ich es auflade, nur um diese eine STOPP e-mail zu schicken. hab jetzt nochmal versucht an [email protected] zu mailen um das Abo zu kündigen. Mal sehen... 
Gruß aqua


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo ich habe jetzt die Telefonrechnungen von meinem Mann erhalten!

Insg. an die 100 Euro druch 3united!!!!! Ich weiss aber dass er nichts downloaded!
Hat von euch jemand auch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. was soll ich jetzt tun?

Grusse


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Bei mir ist das gleiche mit 3 United,´weiss gerade nicht wie es war wie ich dazugekommen bin,aber seitdem werden  dauernd 2,99€ abgezogen!Will daraus, bitte helft mir wer kann!
Mit freundlichen grüßen!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich bin hoffentlich raus aus der sache, habe die sms auch bekommen!!!Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag!Gruss


----------



## Gast... (13 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe auch eine Sms von 3united bekommen was soll ich nun tun??? ich habe noch nie ein abo oder premium dienst benötigt..


----------



## Gast... (13 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Gast... schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Sms von 3united bekommen was soll ich nun tun??? ich habe noch nie ein abo oder premium dienst benötigt..



Habe eine SMS an die 77200 geschickt und habe auch gleich darauf eine SMS bekommen mit der Nachricht: Du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet.

bin jetzt wieder voll happy^^


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo! Ich möchte mich bei allen für die Information und die Tipps bedanken! ich habe schon seit Monaten Probleme damit (seit Oktober) und ich war wirklich verzweifelt. Von o2 haben die mir gesagt das sei mein Problem und sie können mir nicht helfen...Ich habe keine Hoffnung dass ich mein Geld zurückbekomme, aber ich will endlich die Sache los sein. Ich habe wirklich nicht erwartet dass es so eine riesen Abzocke-Organisation ist!
Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend!


----------



## KeinEintrag (17 März 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo Leute,

ihr solltet vielleicht mal euren Kindern oder der Personen die das HAndy/Vertrag nutzt auf den Zahn fühlen. Handyabos werden nicht einfach so ohne dein zutun aktiviert bzw. es wird nicht ohne eine bestätigung abgebucht (geht nämlich garnicht ohne). Eure Kinder haben warscheinlich einen Klingelton oder erotische Sachen per SMS bestellt und trauen sich nicht das zuzugeben. Sie lügen lieber und behaupten, dass es einfach so abgebucht wird.

Ich würde es genauso wie Jamba oder wie sie auch immer heißen machen. Man verdient extrem viel Geld für ein geqiekte und andere Sinnlose Programme (MobileSpy *lach*). Die meisten Anbieter handeln ja legal und meinetwegen können die Gesetze so bleiben. Wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe und dann meinem Kind das Handy gebe und es holt sich klingeltöne oder so per Abo bin ich es schuld. Es gibt aber 2 SEHR gute Mittel das zu verhindern:
1. Dem Kind kein Ultratolles Nokia Handy oder ein total neues Handy kaufen. Eins ohne Farbdisplay und nur Telefon und SMS Funktion reicht völlig für die kleinen.
2. Dem Kind eine Pre-paidkarte kaufen und ihm klarmachen das er sie selber aufladen muss.

So lernen die mit Geld umzugehen.

Ich habe uahc mal einen Klingelton von Jamba bestellt und es ging dann so:
1. Klingelton bestellt
2. Klingelton erhalten
3. Abo gekündigt (steht in der Abo SMS wie das geht also Nr. und text)
4. Fertig keine Kosten mehr.

Die EU sollte sich mal lieber trollen, denn deren Regelungen sind fürn Hintern. Siehe Mircosoft Windows N (Windows ohne Media Player)
Neuste Idee von denen: Widnows ohne Internet Explorer und man soll doch während der installation wählen können welchen man nutzen/installieren will. (Microsoft Windows != Linux) aber das begreift die EU nicht.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.

mfg KeinEintrag (aka Unbekannt)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Habe heute die oben genannte Nummer angerufen (01805010366) und nach einer ewigen Warteschleife Erfolg gehabt, der Abo-Service meines Sohnes wurde gelöscht. Angeblich habe er den bei celldorado selber bestellt, wovon er nichts weiß. Jetzt wende ich mich an den Verbraucherschutz, mal sehen, was das bringt.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Bin auch ein Opfer Geworden mir haben die 2 mal 2,99 euro abgezogen, und gleich eine sms geschickt mit stopp drin und kamm gleich danach eine sms zurück stand drin du bist jetzt  von
diesem Dienst Abgemeldet


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Liebe alles,

Ich habe schon 77200 stop sms gesendet. bekomme ich sms( du bist jetzt von diesem dienst abgemeldet) ob es ist erledigen?? bitte erkläre mich mal dank


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

bin heute auch aufgewacht hatte sone sms drauf von wegen jemand hat mir ne ostersms hinterlegt. schicke OSTERN an die rufnummer zurück.

hab ich völlig verschlafen nix bei gedacht zumal es sowas wirklich gibt vom eigentlichen mobilfunkunternehmen mit solchen nummern.

tja sofort habe ich ne weitere sms bekommen das ich jetz in einem premium chat bin und jede sms 1,99 kostet und am ende stand ''Abm. Stop''. sofort danach kam ne weitere sms nach dem motto ''hallo schatz blablabla''.

dann habe ich sofort ''stop'' geschrieben und es kam eine sofortige bestötigungs sms nmit dem Inhalt ''Du bist jetz von diesem Dienst abgemeldet''.


Seitdem nichts mehr, und berechnet wurden mit bisher 1,99 EUR + 2x 0,12 EUR für t-mobile.

Ist es jetzt vorbei? War oder ist das eigentlich ein Abo so ein sms chat dieser art, muss ich damit rechnen das weiter geld abgebucht wird auch wenn ich jetz nicht mehr bekomme/verschicke?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo
Meine Tochter auch von 1232111 abgezockt,hatte auch schon mal hier drüber geschrieben,
habe gestern mail bekommen.
Folgender inhalt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
der SMS Dienst Blinck.com/77200 wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung gesperrt.
Für weitergehende Fragen, bitte ich Sie, sich an den Dienstanbieter CELLDORADO zu wenden.
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 01805 010366
mit freundlichen Grüßen
[ edit] 

Bin jetzt gespannt ob keine 2,99 euro von ihrem Händy abgebucht werden.
Hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


----------



## Woody64 (15 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo 
Ich habe extra bei der t-com ne Teen card genommen weil angeblich so sachen mit 019oer und so gar nicht funktionieren.Falsch gedacht schon kam da sone Mail die tochter macht sie auf ,man ist ja neugierig ,und schon wurde Abgebucht.Ich habe jetzt alle Drittanbieter allinclusive sperren lassen und hoffe das es damit ok ist.


----------



## Susi (17 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich habe genau das selbe problem...
dank den nachrichten die ich hier gelesen habe,habe ich auch eine SMS an die 77200 mit dem wort "Stopp" geschickt und daraufhin eine Antwort erhalten in der steht,dass ich nun von diesem dienst abgemeldet bin...

also kann ich euch anderen die mit dieser abzocke geplagt werden nur dasselbe raten
danke für eure hilfe

Gruß Susi


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Meine Tochter bekommt auch seit 4 Tagen diese sms und ist somit schon 9,--euro von ihrer Prepaidcard los. Ich habe heute unter der 01805788888 angerufen und hatte dort einen Typen dran, der, so glaub ich, des deutschen nicht sehr mächtig war, ich mußte mehrmals nachfragen, ob er mich verstanden hat. Zum Schluß habe ich ihm gesagt, sollte dieser Dienst nicht beendet sein, schalte ich die Polizei ein. Da legte er einfach auf. Dann habe ich es mit der SMS versucht, habe sofort Antwort bekommen, und hoffe, der Spuk ist jetzt vorbei.
Meine Tochter ist übrigens auch bei Aldi.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hey, 

hab diese sms auch bekommen.. 

bei meiner ersten sms stand unten am Ende: Abm. Stop

nachdem ich noch 2 weitere sms's bekommen habe, habe ich auf die sms geantwortet (immernoch 44 600) und einfach nur reingeschrieben: Abm. Stop an die 44600.
Seit dem bekomme ich nichts mehr, ich warte noch die tage ob das wirklich klappt und dann schau ich mal weiter.
Diese Abzocker.. hoffe konnte euch helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

wobei ich glaube, dass Abm. Stop heißen soll: Abonnement Stop


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich bedanke mich bei euch mit dem Stopp hat es funktioniert, nochmals danke schön, es ist einfach unglaublich auf was man für eine Art und Weise man abgezockt wird. Ich finde es einfach frech und ungezogen wie Otto Normalverbraucher über den Tisch gezogen wird und gezogen werden soll, das Internet stellt somit eine Gefahr dar, für die, die das Nutzen und Benutzen und nicht so sicher sind in dem Umgang mit den PC und Internet. Wie kann es sein, dass der Gesetzgeber und Staat nicht dagegen vorgeht.


----------



## Klaus Kindl (26 April 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Einfach bei der Bundesnetzagentur eine Beschwerde einlegen und three united mit einer Klage drohen. Mittlerweile ist die Firma in Wien von VeriSign in Mobile Messaging Solutions (mms) GmbH umgenannt worden. Diese Firma wechselt öfter ihren Namen wie andere Socken??? Am besten auf jede SMS einfach STOP ALL und/oder STOP zurückschreiben. Damit haben diese Abzocker keine Chance mehr. Wenn dann noch immer SMS kommen, wie gesagt die Bundesnetzagentur und/oder die Staatsanwaltschaft in Kiel angehen. Hier dürfte es sich um einen Service von Blinck oder Akkud handeln, die wohl zwei [] neben Jamba. Jamba war ja auch ein Unternehmen der VeriSign. Von wegen Secure - alles eine []!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich habe auch ständig solche sms bekommen. mein anbieter teilte mir mit, das ich die den gesamten rechungsbetrag zahlen muss. da 3untited ein drittanbieter wäre! ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich niemals ein vertrag abgeschlossen habe! bei mir dreht es sich um einen nettobetrag von ca 40€ und ich bin nicht gewillt diesen betrag zu zahlen! kann mir jemand weiter helfen, ich weiß nicht wie ich vorgehen soll? anzeige, anwalt???


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Mein Anbieter verlangt auch von mir, dass ich die Kosten zahlen soll. Habe deshalb einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, denn als Otto Normalverbraucher erreicht man bei solchen Unternehmen nichts. Drittanbieter verdienen sich dumm und dämlich bis man merkt das solche SMS bei einem ankommen und SMS Stop dort hinschickt. Wenn ich als Drittanbieter jedem nur drei oder vier solche SMS schicke und alle brav bezahlen, könnte ich aufhören auf ehrliche Art und Weise mein Geld zu verdienen. Das ist reine Abzocke, auch vom eigenen Anbieter, die sich auch auf solche Weise hin bereichern.  Fragt man bei Anbieter nach, heißt es man soll sich mit 3United in Verbindung setzen, sie hätten damit nichts zu tun. Auf Antwort von 3United, was sie denn eigentlich von mir wollen, warte ich seit über 3 Monaten. Aber das Geld will mein Anbieter trotzdem, können aber keine Gründe nennen in welcher Verbidung sie zu 3United stehen oder ob sie sogar als Geldeintreiber für 3United tätig sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich bedanke mich für die rasche antwort!  hat das bisher mit dem anwalt genützt? ich habe schon überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre ne sammelklage anzustreben! bei den massen von leuten die dort schon abgezockt wurden???


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe schon überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre ne sammelklage anzustreben!


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

gut, dann gibt es halt keine sammelklagen! evtl. nen besseren vorschlag????


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,

also ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, jedoch kostet mich der Spaß schon 50€...gestopt hab ich es jetzt auch...allerdings hätte ich auch gern mein Geld zurück.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten da vorgehe oder mir eine Adresse geben, an die ich meine Schadensersatzamsprüche schicken kann?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dabe (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


Hallo Leute,
auch mich hat es mit 3United erwischt. Bei einem angeblichen Gewinnspiel von Zara über einen Einkaufsgutschein in Höhe von 500 €. Ich soll knapp 30 Euro für ein Abbo zahlen, welches ich mit dieser Firma in keinster Weise abschließen wollte. Bei der Registrierung in diesem Gewinnspiel wurde auch nicht darauf hingewiesen. Leider habe ich diese Email gelöscht. 

Ich habe erst mal Zara eine Mail geschrieben ob die was von diesem Gewinnspiel wissen. Die Firma sitzt in Irland. Vielleicht werden die noch dagegen wehren. Denn diese Firma ist mit dem Namensmissbrauch bestimmt nicht einverstanden. 

Weiter werde ich Strafanzeige gegen 3 United stellen und auch gegen meinen Anbieter debitel AG da die ja sicherlich in irgendeiner Beziehung zu einander stehen. Denn die Anbieter sind auch gegen diese Abzocke gefragt und haben mit Sicherheit auch die Möglichkeiten dazu. Sie können sich nicht ewig rausreden mit dem Kommentar"Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Drittanbieter". Warum mahnen sie dann diese Kosten und dürfen diese überhaupt abrechnen? Zumal diese Firma ja nun schon überall einschlägig bekannt ist, auch bei den Anbietern. Da steckt doch mehr dahinter. 

Eine Sammelklage ist wohl das einzigst sinnvolle. Andere juristische Möglichkeiten um überhaupt was einzurühren hat man als Privatperson wohl kaum. Es wäre ja schon ein kleiner Erfolg wenn wenigstens ein par Leute, gerade Kids, ihr Geld wiederkriegen. Es geht hier nicht nur ums Geld sondern allmählich ums Prinzip der Handyanbieter, die sich mit solchen Firmen immer noch einlassen. Ich werde es auf alle Fälle ausreizen wollen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Dabe schrieb:


> Eine Sammelklage ist wohl das einzigst sinnvolle


Wir sind nicht in USA > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## punktpunktpunkt (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo!

Habe bei einem Gewinnspiel für nen IPhone mitgemacht, und nu auch den Scheiss an der Backe. Habe bereits "STOPP ABO" "STOPP WAPPLE" an die 77 200 geschickt. Bekam auch bei "STOPP ABO" die Bestätigung. Ist das ABO (welches ich nie bestellt habe) gekündigt?


----------



## Dabe (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Das Abo sollte eingentlich gekündigt sein. Aber trotzdem auf die Handyrechnung schauen.

Wir sind nicht in den USA. Trotzdem gibt es die Möglichkeit in Deutschland als Nebenkläger aufzutreten. Es gibt auch hier "Klagegemeinschaften".

Versuche es mit 3United Deutschland GmbH, Wexstraße 26, 20355 Hamburg. Ich habe über diese Adresse jedenfalls einen Rückschein erhalten. Aber Erfolg wirst du kaum haben. Die speisen dich ab mit Argumenten wie: Sie wurden über Häufigkeit, Kosten und Abmeldemöglichkeiten informiert. Dann gibts einen Auszug aus dem Bestellvorgang. Meiner ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen mit falschem Datum und Uhrzeiten. 

Hat noch jemand Interesse an einer juristischen Vorgehensweise und ist bereit sich bei meiner Anzeige als Zeuge aufzutreten?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ja, ich bin dabei! gar keine frage! da ich hier nicht registriert bin gebe ich euch hier ist meine E-Mail Adresse [........]. ich möchte mich auf jeden fall wehren und das ganze nicht so einfach hin nehmen!

ach ja Herr Moderator: anstatt ständig zu hier rein schreiben es gibt keine sammelklagen und wir sind nicht in den USA etc, wie wäre es mal mit kommentaren die uns weiterhelfen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ach ja Herr Moderator: anstatt ständig zu hier rein schreiben es gibt keine sammelklagen und wir sind nicht in den USA etc, wie wäre es mal mit kommentaren die uns weiterhelfen?


was soll das, hier die Moderatoren anzupflaumen - und dann im gleichen Beitrag gegen die Forenregeln zu verstoßen? (Mailadressen sind hier verboten).
Glaubst Du ernsthaft, Hilfe zu kriegen mit einem solchen Auftreten?
Die Forderung nach Sammelklagen gab es hier im Forum sicherlich in den letzten 7 Jahren 1000 mal - ich möchte dich mal sehen, wenn Du 1000 mal sagen musst, dass es keine Sammelklagen gibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich bin noch eine, die's erwischt hat. Und ich hab's nicht mal geschnallt, was da eigentlich vorgeht. Ein Freundin von mir, die ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe und die viel in der Welt unterwegs ist, gab mir den Tip, sich bei dieser tollen Website WAYN (Where are you now) einzuloggen. Da dachte ich mir: Mensch klasse, da kannste mal versuchen deine alten Freunde wieder zu finden. Ich habe meine Daten auf der ersten Seite eingegeben und erhielt dann sofort eine sms. Als die mich dann auf der 2. Seite nach meinen Kontodaten fragten , wurde ich stutzig und ging wieder raus, ohne die Anmeldung fertig zu machen. Und von da an bekam ich diese doofen sms über Spiele über GPRS zum downloaden auf mein Handy.  Vielleicht ist das ja der Weg, wie die an deine Handynummer kommen.Da ich ein uralt Handy habe und gar keine GPRS-verbindung erlaubt habe, dachte ich mir, naja, ich loade es ja nicht down, also kostet es ja auch nichts. Aber 1. war's ziemlich nervig, immer zwischen 17°° und 19°° diese sms zu bekommen ( in der Zeit hab' ich schon gar nicht mehr auf's Handy geschaut), und 2. war da neulich noch ein Vermerk unter der Dienstmitteilung: 50 Euro werden abgebucht. Auf meiner Rechnung standen dann Gott sei Dank nur 30 €. Ich wollte mich über die http-Adresse, die ich von meinem Handy unter Details abgelesen habe, einloggen und kam dabei nach Website error auf EUCH!!!!!! Hab sofort ein STOP geschickt.

Scheiß auf die 30 €. Dank Internet hab ich euch gefunden. Sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar weitere Monate so viel bezahlt. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich sag es mal so, es interssiert mich nicht dass ich gegen die forumregeln verstossen habe! 
hier wird viel geschrieben, jeder beklagt sich aber niemand unternimmt etwas!!!!!!!!!! zumindest haben sich schon einige leute darauf gemeldet und man kann gemeinsam etwas unternehmen! ich habe nähmlich nicht vor, das auf mir sitzten zulassen! ich geh jeden tag arbeiten um mein geld zu verdienen, da werde ich solchen abzockern bestimmt nicht mein hart verdientes geld in den rachen schmeißen!


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich sag es mal so, es interssiert mich nicht dass ich gegen die forumregeln verstossen habe!


aber uns. Du kannst dich ja anmelden, dann steht die die Kommunikation per Privater Nachricht  zur Verfügung.

Schwarze Brett Funktion gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Moin Leute, Ich hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, eine Hilfe zu bekommen. Nun  Kann ich euch aber helfen.
Schickt eine SMS mit folgendem Text an die Nummer 72000: STOP WAPPLE
Ihr solltet dann eine Antwort-SMS erhalten wo dies bestätigt wird.
Ich bewahre die mal auf.
Gruß
A.Lindholm

Achja, deine Tochter hat ganz sicher irgendwo was angeklickt, gedownloaded oder sonst wie, denn sonst haben die garnicht die Nummer. Ist eben nur eine Abzocke bei Spielen und so. Hatte ich auch bei Jamba.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach eine SMS in der nur " Stopp " steht an die 77200 senden. Die Antwort mit der Abmeldung folgt promp. Meine Tochter hatte übrigens das selbe in bunt.



Das hat funktioniert und ist hier die SCHNELLSTE  und beste LÖSUNG. VIELEN DANK


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, nochmal an alle, die noch Probleme mit den unsinnigen Einzug von Premiumdiensten vom Handyguthaben haben:
> 
> sms mit STOPP an 77200
> 
> ...



ich hab die sms auch gekriegt! ich will mal hoffen das ich jetzt raus bin aus der schei.. haben mir scho 33 euro abgezogen!!!naja hoff is vorbei 
machts gut


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

wow vielen dank ich habs aber im internet gestoppt [noparse]http://www.celldorado.com/DE/contact.php][/noparse] ich war schon am verzweifeln und wollte mir eine neue karte kaufen habe 24 euro durch den scheiß verloren lg Marc


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

also ne SMS an 77200 funktioniert nicht, kommt als unzustellbar zurück
wenn ich ne SMS an 72000 schicke, kommt keine zurück und auch nix bestätigt, daß die Kündigung angenommen wurde

irgendwie funktioniert das mit meinem Nokia nicht

jetzt hab ich die zuletzt genannte Internetseite nochmal probiert und hoff es ist nun Ruhe.
@Marc kam dann ne SMS mit Bestätigung der Kündigung ??

wow, bei mir kam nun die SMS mit WAPPLE Abmeldung


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich bin auch ein Opfer von 3 United geworden und habe mehrere Sms (im Abo) bekommen.

Eine Möglichkeit ist die Handynummer zu wechseln!! Dann können die sms nicht mehr ankommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Wendet Euch an den Verbraucherschutz !! Das ist eine ganz miese Masche !!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Die Täuschung vieler Nutzer kann ein Anzeichen dafür sein, daß eine auf Täuschung zielende Vorgehensweise des Dienstleisters, also ein Betrug vorliegt. Bei einer Vielzahl von Strafanzeigen und Ermittlungsverfahren wird dann auch die Regulierungsbehörde prüfen müssen, ob sie diesem "Dienstleister" nicht die Lizenz entzieht. 

Mit der gleichen Masche kann dieser das Spiel dann aber unter einem anderen Namen fortführen. Einen wirksamen Verbraucherschutz bei TK-Diensten gibt es offensichtlich nicht, obwohl dies bei der Vielzahl solcher Missbräuche dringend erforderlich wäre. Es wäre die Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers solchen Auswüchsen des liberalisierten Marktes wirksame Grenzen zu ziehen und endlich einen effektiven Verbraucherschutz zu etablieren. 

Fragen Sie Ihren Bundestagsabgeordneten, warum er in dieser Hinsicht nichts für Sie tut!  

Für einen Rechtsstaates ist es verheerend, wenn Jugendliche die Erfahrung machen, daß es für Menschen mit wenig Geld auch nur geringe Möglichkeiten gibt, sich im IT-Bereich gegen Abzocke, Tricks und Manipulationen zu schützen. 

Schade, könnte nämlich auch anders sein!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich wurde auch ein Opfer dieser Firma und sie haben mein Guthabenkonto völlig leer geräumt, weiß jemand was genaueres über diese Firma und was man da gegen tun kann?
3united Deutschland GmbH 

per e-mail wäre ene antwort echt Hilfreich danke!!!

 [ edit] @web.de


----------



## zehra (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hey,ich habe eine sms bekommen von der 1232111 das mir e+ 2,99€ berechnet für die nutzung des premium-dienstes von world base Ltd.
was kann ich tun damit das nicht mehr geschieht?
ich habe bei base angerufen und die dame meinte ich soll mich bei robinsonliste.de registrieren und meine nummer eingeben damit ich von allen werbenachrichten befreit bin.
muss ich mehr tun??????
kann mir einer helfen???


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, nochmal an alle, die noch Probleme mit den unsinnigen Einzug von Premiumdiensten vom Handyguthaben haben:
> 
> sms mit STOPP an 77200
> 
> ...



Ich habe es auch bekommen und ABO STOPP an die 77200 eine sms geschickt es kam kein antwort deswegen habe ich es ein zweites mal versucht aber immer noch keine antwort bekommen angerufen hab ich auch aber es passiert immer noch NiCHTS ich hab alles versucht weiss auch nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## Unregistrierter mongo (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

salli an alli 

wurde auch verarscht und habe den weg mit der stopp-mail gewählt. habe das wort "STOPP" an 77200 per SMS gesendet und bekam kurz darauf die nachricht -->(ich lese gerade ab und schreibe) "Du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet"

ersma so nebenbei, geil dass ich geduzt werde  scheint ein sehr seriöses unternehmen zu sein.

laut foreneinträge habe ich in erfahrung gebracht dass das etwas bringen soll, da bin ich mal gespannt.


diese leute verdienen scheiß viel kohle mit diesen verdammt lebenswichtigen diensten und lachen sich wahrscheinlich schlapp wenn sie diese ganzen kommentare von -->Ein Opfer von 3 United...
lesen. 

ich glaube nicht dass es sich lohnt gegen dieses unternehmen vorzugehen-->(weil verzwickt, weil nervenauftreibend, weil zu lange gehen um zu bekommen geld wieder)
So ist nun das leben. man wird abgezockt und nicht nur von solchen unseriösen unternehmen sondern z.b auch von unserem lieben deutschland <3

naja ist jetzt auch egal meine meinung lautet nur 3 united oder welches unternehmen da noch dahinter steckt, schiebt euch die 30 euro (so wenig war es bei mir) in euren verfi**ten arsch 

ich habe meinen dienst laut der antwort-sms beendet dass reicht mir 

maches jut


----------



## Unregistrierter mongo (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

deutschland= regierung (steuern)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,
man muss einfach eine SMS an 77200 mit STOPP (mit doppel P geschrieben) senden. Das funktioniert!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Wehrt Euch, auch wir sind ein Opfer geworden, haben bei E-Plus angerufen und die haben die Mafia Methoden bestätigt, und die E-Mail Adresse von 3united weitergegeben. Home Overview | mobile.messaging.solutions. Stand alles auf Englisch. Half uns auch nicht weiter, haben es jetzt mal mit Stop und der Nr. 77200 versucht. Mal sehen was passiert.
Silvia und Manuel


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wehrt Euch, auch wir sind ein Opfer geworden, haben bei E-Plus angerufen und die haben die Mafia Methoden bestätigt, und die E-Mail Adresse von 3united weitergegeben. Home Overview | mobile.messaging.solutions. Stand alles auf Englisch. Half uns auch nicht weiter, haben es jetzt mal mit Stop und der Nr. 77200 versucht. Mal sehen was passiert.
> Silvia und Manuel



Bin auch Opfer bei t-mobile die ziehen die Kolle von meinem Konto und wissen was es abzocke ist aber sie verdienen doch mit dran.
Also ich habe bei der t-Mobile angerufen und gefragt wer ist 3united Antwort steht auf der Rechnung da müssen sie anrufen und kündigen, was heißt kündigen mir wurde 11,96 zum 3 mal von meinem Konto abgebucht  und nichts habe ich gebucht t-mobile tut mir leid da müssen sie bei 3united anrufen ich bei 3united angerufen was habe ich gebucht keine Ahnung wie (keine Ahnung) also die Konten mir nicht sagen was ich gebucht habe wo das Geld hingeht also nichts ... also halte ich mich an die t-mobile die buchen das Geld ab und will von denen wissen wofür und über sms melde ich mich auch nicht ab wofür ich weis nicht wieviel Leute so abgezockt werden aber ich weis 11,96 mal 1 Million = 11960000
also will ich auch so einen dienst haben ich bei t-mobile angerufen und nachgefragt Antwort  tut mir leid sie müssen einen dienst anbieten ich sage mache ich Geld abbuchen tut mir leid geht nicht gibt es nicht ich sage doch 3united laber laber bringt alles nichts also kann ich nur eins mochen sagte ich der t-mobile entweder ich bekomme mein Geld von euch wieder oder ihr bekommt kein Geld mehr von mir und mache woanders einen vertrag 
Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler aber ich könnte gerade platzen Bomben werfen oder so


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

es sollten bei mir ein mal im monat 2.99 abgezogen werden, aber innerhalb von 3 tagen wurde mir das geld drei mal abgezogen! ich habe mit STOPP gekündigt. ich würde gerne, dass jmd sich um die [] kümmert. das kann ja nicht wahr sein was sie sich erlauben!
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch 2 SMS bekommen, das waren die ersten. Ich habe eine SMS mit dem Text "Stop Wapple" an die Absendernummer geschickt und sofort eine Bestätigung erhalten, daß ich mein Abo gekündigt habe. Obwohl ich nie eines bestellt habe...
Naja, jetzt bin ich mal auf meine nächsten Handyrechnungen gespannt.
Hier ein Link zum Verbraucherschutz, ziemlich weit unten die Kontaktdaten für Österreich. Der Herr scheint nicht mehr da zu arbeiten, Mail unzustellbar, aber die Dame hat die Mail erhalten. Ich habe die über diese Firma und diese SMS informiert, sollen das Thema mal angehen. Ich denke, Ihr solltet sie auch informieren.

Beste Grüße,
Ilka


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zum Verbraucherschutz, ziemlich weit unten die Kontaktdaten für Österreich.



Ach ja, der Link:
Rapid - Press Releases - EUROPA


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo ich komme aus Österreich und mich hat es auch erwischt.Ich mußte das mit dem stopp wapple an 0900/450450 schicken.Hab nun eine Maill bekommen das ich abgemeldet bin.Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo, ich bin auch ein opfer, habe aber Debitel aufgefordert, nicht mitzumachen und mit Vertragskündigung bedroht (beste Chance denke ich).


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich hatte genau dassselbe problem....!!!

aufeinmal kommt eine sms dass e-plus mir gerade eben 2.99€ abgebucht hätte wegen dem   service von 3 united gmbh...

und ich wusste nicht was ich machen sollte ich probier jetzt mal rum..

also und dann schreib ich nochmal obs geklappt hatt!!

Julez.Rulez


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hi ich weiß auch net was da wohl passiert ist jedenfalls bin ich stink sauer ich habe nie einen  dienst von 3 united angenommen und doch bekomme ich fast wöchentlich 2x 2.99 euro bgezohgen jetzt habe ich die 01805010366 angerufen hoffe aber jetzt echt das der sauladen das was er verbockt hat wieder rückgänig macht


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hört mal zu Leute,

also bitte setzt Euch sofort mit Eurem Netzanbieter in Verbindung und gebt eine Drittanbietersperre in Auftrag. Bedenkt, dass eine SMS an diesen ...verein
sehr teuer ist, meine 3 Euro - und dann habt ihr eventuell immer noch keine Ruhe. 

Dann Kündigungsschreiben (Einschreiben) an die Firmenadresse mit der Mitteilung einer sofortigen Kündigung des Abos - über die in Anspruch genommenen Dienste verlangt Ihr einen Nachweis.

Ruhig rechtliche Schritte ankündigen, wenn die Euch nicht ordnungsgemäß über die entstandenen Kosten aufklären. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben - bin selber Opfer dieser ....
Mail von mir: 

MFG

...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Also hab das gerade nochmal probiert mit der "STOP"-SMS an 77200. Hab eine Nachricht bekommen, dass ich jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet bin. Hoffe mal, dass ich jetzt Ruhe habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Liebe Leute.

Nun - was soll ich schreiben?
Auch ich bin in einem übermüdeten, gelangweilten Moment
auf die "geniale" Idee gekommen, dieses IQ-Quiz zu tätigen.
Blödsinniger Weise gab ich dann auch noch meine Handy-Nummer
in das Feld ein, um mir mein IQ berechnen zu lassen (wie blöd kann
"man" eigentlich sein?) 
Prompt kamen kurz aufeinander 2 identische SMS rein: 
"Gib nun Deinen PIN-Code ein: xxxxx, um Dein IQ Test zu empfangen.
Info?celldorado.com (Im WIQ5 Sparabo 2,99EUR/SMS, max. 3 sms/Woche)
Kündigen? Stop an 77200"       
Sofort sendete ich eine SMS an die 77200: "Stopp" (Nix anderes)
Worauf ich unmittelbar darauf die (hier schon öfters gepostete) Meldung erhielt:
"Du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet."
Seid dem ist Ruhe im Karton. Frage an die Jungs und Mädels, die ebenfalls
die Nachricht mit der Abmeldung erhielten (nach der Stop(p)-Aufforderung):
Ist seit dieser SMS Ruhe oder kommen/kamen neue Abzocker-SMS?!?

Peinlich berührte Grüße, Bodo


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,

hier ein kostenloser Tipp, der rechtlich Hand und Fuß hat!

Wenn Ihr auf Euren Rechnungen Dienste Dritter habt und diese nicht zahlen wollt, da Ihr sie "gestoppt" und nicht (mehr) gewollt habt, schickt ein Schreiben mit genau dieser Erklärung, dass Ihr den Diensten Dritter widersprochen habt und Ihr nicht gewillt seid, diese Kosten zu bezahlen, an Euren Anbieter. Dann laßt Ihr die Rechnung von Eurem Anbieter zurückbuchen und überweist ihm im gleichen Atemzug die Summe, die Ihr tatsächlich dort verursacht habt, damit Eurem Vertragspartner (T-Mobile, Vodaphone, Eplus oder O2) keine Nachteile entstehen!!!

Dieser wird nämlich nun seinerseits die Zahlung an den Drittanbieter verweigern, der sich dann - bei berechtigten Forderungen - mit Euch in Verbindung setzen wird oder halt auch nicht!

Ich hoffe, es hat geholfen
liebe Grüße
Lioba


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo

Bin auch ein Opfer von 3 United.

Bei O2 hat es keinen Sinn, daraufhinzuweisen das die Kosten des Drittanbieters nicht gerechtfertigt sind.  Sie verlangen trotzdem das Geld, ohne irgendeine Erklärung für diese Kosten. Sie verklagen einen sogar vor Gericht. O2 steckt mit der Firma unter einer Decke.

Von mir wollen sie fast 300 Euro für angebliche 144 Premium SMS innerhalb von 2 Tagen.
Ohne mir zu erklären, wofür die Premium Kosten eigentlich sind.

Am Besten ganz die Finger von O2 lassen.

Von denen ist keinerlei Entgegenkommen zu erwarten.

Sie haben mir den Vertrag wegen angeblichen Zahlungsverzuges gekündigt,
und wollten die vollen mtl. 30 Euro Grundgebühren für die Restlaufzeit des abgeschlossenen Vertrages haben.
Dies hat jetzt aber ein Gerichtsurteil, als ungerechtfertig abgewiesen.
Aber die Kosten für die Premium SMS soll ich trotzdem zahlen.
Werde weitere rechtliche Mittel suchen, um mich dageben zu wehren.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mafiamethoden von den einfachen Menschen Geld zocken ist nicht nur in Russland sondern auch in Deuschland ebenso in Österreich!
> Bitte lesen Sie , Was ich an 3united mobile solutions AG geschrieben habe .



mich würde interessieren, was dabei rausgekommen ist, meine rechnung ist mittlerweile bestimmt um 15€ erhöht worden, für einen quatsch, den ich nie wollte ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei mir dasselbe, bei meinem Sohn wird pro Woche 2,99 abgezogen, wie kann man das stoppen?
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Eine imfo an alle die da drauf reingefallen sind und zwar hier list mal vom link das kleingedruckte alle die kinder oder verwante haben können ja angeben das mein sohn das eben war und kein handy hatte hat er eben meine nummer eingetipt. de.celldorado.com/DE/ADS/1651133868/index.php?trackid=1626355737&clickid=001Fof2nWKv81GYMwy6yc86GC6000000&tick=0&ce_cid=001Fof2nWKv81GYMwy6yc86GC6000000 bitte sehr hoffe das hilft euch weitter.
imfo wen euere kinder internet haben dan auch die internet seite hi5.com haben das sind gratis angebotte und ander auch nicht aber da wollten sie ja nur was gewinnen und bekammen dafür neh rechnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Vieleicht sollte man auch neh sammelklage da gegen machen oder was sagt ihr alle dazu


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man auch neh sammelklage da gegen machen oder was sagt ihr alle dazu



Zum 1387. Mal: es gibt keine Sammelklage  in Deutschland 
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

bei mir hat o2 auch nicht mitgespielt, habe ihnen mitgeteilt, dass ich das geld nicht an 3 united zahle, weil ich den dienst nicht abgeschlossen habe, und dass ich auch nicht möchte, dass sie das zahlen. der unfreundliche herr meinte er habe es schon gezahlt und will nun, dass ich ihm das geld zahle, weil er es ja für mich ausgelegt hat. so eine dämliche antwort. mein anwalt meint auch, dass o2 das nicht machen muss und die sich nur querstellen, weil sies können.
hab nun meinen anwalt einen brief verfassen lassen an 02 und auch von der rechnung nur das gezahlt, was o2 zusteht. fazit: sie haben mir mein handy gesperrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und zwar nicht so, dass sie angerufen hätten, nein! es kam eine blöde standard-Sms: Es konnte kein zahlungseingang festgestellt werden. ihr zugang wird gesperrt. bitte melden Sie sich umgehend. 
das is so eine frechheit. ich hatte mich ja erstens gemeldet und zweitens werd ich bestimmt nicht mehr bei der hotline anrufen, wenn mein handy gesperrt ist- denn vom festnetz kostet das ja nicht gerade wenig!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich bin ebenfalls Opfer von 3United. Stop hat funktioniert. Jetzt stehe ich aber in Verhandlungen mit mobilcom, denn die stellen sich dumm und haben mir die Verträge gesperrt, da ich die Kosten von 3United nicht überwiesen habe. Obwohl ich denen x-mal den Sachverhalt erklärt habe. Auch mit der Rechtsabteilung von mobilcom stehe ich mittlerweile in Verbindung.
Auch das Ankündigen rechtlicher Schritte bringt leider nichts.
Werde wohl doch noch nen Anwalt einschalten müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo zusammen,auch ich hatte das problem...............
habe bei meinen anbieter angerufen und die nummer01805788888 bekommen,dort angerufen und die scheisse beendet.
lg
schnabbes


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, ich habe jetzt auch schon zum zweiten mal eine SMS von 3unites bekommen und mir wurden auch 2 mal die 2.99Euro abgezogen!...
ich habe jetzt mal eine SMS mit STOPP an die 77200 geschickt um das Abo, das ich eigentlich nie beantragt hab wieder zu löschen... ich habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!
Ich frag mich was die Abzocke soll?!
Ich hab schon nicht so viel Geld und wenn mir dann noch 6 euro für nix un nomma nix abgezogen werden ist mir auch nicht geholfen..
Ich habe mich zuerst bei E-Plus informiert und die haben mir die Servicenummer von 3united gegeben aber da erreicht man niemanden!...
Ich hoffe ihr habt mehr glück und ihr bekommt die Bestätigung dass es beendet wurde...


naja  hoffe das Beste!
bis dann


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe auch zwei SMS von 3 United erhalten. Es wurden 5,98 € für die Nutzung eines Premium-Dienstes berechnet, den ich überhaupt nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Dank diesen Forums, habe ich eine SMS mit STOPP an die 77200 geschickt und auch direkt die SMS mit dem Inhalt "Du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet" erhalten. Leider bin ich finanziell nicht dazu in der Lage, einen Rechtsanwalt zu beauftragen, der diesen Leuten das Handwerk legt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Geld diese Firma mit ihren unseriösen Machenschaften schon gemacht hat. Es ist traurig, dass so etwas überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo,
auch unsere tochter hat, weiß gott wie das abo bei der firma "3 united" abgeschlossen...
jetzt haben wir eine sms geschickt an die 77200 (keine antwort bekommen) und dann die hotline 01805010366 angerufen und das "abo" abgemeldet.war wirklich ganz einfach.
bei der nummer aus hamburg 04031979180 ist immer besetzt gewesen...
außerdem wechselt diese firma ständig den namen. bei unserem anruf der hotline hieß sie nicht 3united, sondern simic (oder so ähnlich).
 ist das nicht mal was für die verbraucherzentrale, oder WISO vom zdf?

lg und vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

leute ich werde eine sammelklage einreichen. wer mitmachen will kann mir ein e-mail unter de folgenden e-mail adresse schicken: [ edit]@yahoo.de
diesen [ edit] muss das handwerk gelegt werden


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> leute ich werde eine sammelklage einreichen.



Quatsch mit Sauce: > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich bin auch ein opfer von 3 united gmbh.
es ist einfach ein diebstahl was die mit uns machen, mir ist garnicht bewusst das ich soetwas blödes verlangt habe . Naja jetzt Habe ich an 77200 ein sms geschickt wichtig ist dass sie mit
WREAL 1 beginnen und schreiben einfach
ABO Stopp 
Paar minuten später bekommen sie bestädigung fürs abmelden.


----------



## Ibuprufen (6 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Moin! 

Ich schieb meine Dummheit einfach mal auf die Antibiotika und die Ibus die ich heut schon genommen habe!

Nett von Vodafone finde ich im übrigen, dass sie mir unter der Nummer 6729 per SMS mitteilten, dass mein Abo bei SimiqBV (3.99€) eingerichtet wurde! Im Bereich Abos in "mein Vodafone" steht dieser schice Dienst auch noch drin, obwohl ich alle möglichen Stop/STOP/STOPP/Stopp schon an die 77200 geschickt hab!

Leut, im Ernst! Ihr macht euch tatsächlich Hoffnungen, dass man als Bürger vor solchen Spasten besser geschützt wird??? Dann glaubt ihr sicherlich auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Ein Schäuble fordert ne Kamera an jeder Ecke um das Land sicherer zu machen, aber im Netz wird Dummheit eben sprichwörtlich bestraft. Hier anzusetzen ist sicherlich leichter, als die ganzen Kameras aufzustellen.  

Wie wärs mal mit "in Österreich bei denen vorbeifahren und[ edit] "???


----------



## rosenquarz121 (9 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,
wie kommt man in solch eine Falle? Ich hab gleich 2 davon. Einmal von 3 United und die andere Firma ist "Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH". Ich hab mich nie dort angemeldet o.ä. Muß aber zahlen. Kann ich das geld zurück verlangen? Bitte dringend um Hilfe. MfG E.K.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

@rosenquarz121

Frage: Nutzt Du facebook oder andere Communities und hast Du vielleicht irgendwo dort im Profil Deine Handynummer angegeben? Hast Du "komische" SMS bekommen von wegen "für Sie liegt eine Nachricht vor, bitte auf diese SMS antworten" oder so ähnlich?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Nein, benutze ich nicht. Ich kann mich nicht errinnern, mich irgendwo registriert zu haben. Aber komische SMS bekomme ich. Da steht meistens nur ein Wort, wenn ich es genauer wissen möchte, müßte ich dazu ins Internet, aber das habe ich bisher nie getan.  Bei United 3 hab ich mich jetzt, wie in einer Antwort hier, SMS mit Stopp usw. abgemeldet. Jetzt hab ich "nur" noch diese andere Firma an der Backe. Kann ich das Geld, immerhin 25,00 Euro, zurück bekommen, aber ich schätze mal, das kann ich vergessen, wenn ja, von wem?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Allerdings hab ich schon in anderen Communities meine Handynummer angegeben. Sorry, fiel mir "jetzt" schon ein.


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich schon in anderen Communities meine Handynummer angegeben.


Es  wäre wichtig zu wissen wie. In einer Eingabemaske  und   wozu?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo

Wollte nur mal Fragen was man noch machen kann
wenn man schon das Abo gestopt hat.
Habt ihr da ne Nachricht bekommen dass das Abo auch wirklich gekündigt ist oder ihr noch weiterhin Bezahlt obwohl es von gestopt ist von euch
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe Monate lang solche sms bekomme....jeden 2 Tag 1 sms !! Ich hat die direct gelöschte und nicht aufgepasst...bis ich die Rechnung gekommen. Oh Wehe.Ich HABE EIN RECHTSANWALT GENOMEN, allein ich schaffe es nicht 3united sind zu chaotisch und richtig
out of law !!


----------



## pierrebear (11 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

:smile::smile:





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, nochmal an alle, die noch Probleme mit den unsinnigen Einzug von Premiumdiensten vom Handyguthaben haben:
> 
> sms mit STOPP an 77200
> 
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:36:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:31:16 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt dringend hilfe !!!!!!!!!


senden sie eine SMS an 77200 mit STOP dann erfolgt eine ABMELDUNG


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo leute, ich bin auch opfer von united3. bei mir haben sie auf einmal über 20 euro abgezogen. was kann man da machen!!! war schon beim Eplus partner und das hat auch nicht wirklich geholfen.....


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo
auch ich bin seit 1 woche eine opfer von 3 united. habe versucht anzurufen, keine rufnr vorhanden..smsantwort...kam zurückauf die nr. 1232111. wenn ich schon höre, dass eine sms eingeht bekomme ich schon so eine wut, weil ich nichts machen kann.
wer kann bitte helfen, bei mir kommt TÄGLICH eine sms über2,99!!!!!
gaby


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich danke euch allen...
habe mich gerade durch das ganze forum gelesen und geweint...
was muss noch alles passieren, bis wir uns mal wehren? In italien hätten sie schon längst die bude gestürmt..
Aber danke habe alle ratschläge ausgeführt und hoffe, dass endlich ruhe ist.
Leider habe ich von niemandem gehört, dass man das verlorene geld wieder bekommt und wie das passiert?
grüße gaby


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Vielen dank für die Hilfe hat mich nämlich eceht genervt dass die mir pro Tag 2,99 abgezogen haben. Danke nochmals.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> um das zu verhindern, schreibt: ABO STOP an die 77200
> und der ABO beendet.....



ich bin


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> um das zu verhindern, schreibt: ABO STOP an die 77200
> und der ABO beendet.....




habe sms:ABO STOB an 77200 weggeschickt, bis jetzt is nichts passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,
danke für die Hilfe!!!!!!

Die SMS an 77200  mit "STOPP" brachte die sofortige Antwort, dass ich von diesem Dienst jetzt abgemeldet bin.

Habe ein Vertragshandy und ich finde, da es ist es noch leichter, dass man abgezockt wird.
Was ich so unverschämt fand, ich wusste lange zeit gar nicht, von wem diese seltsamen SMS mit Internetdiensten waren bzw. die SMS von 77200, in der mir nur mitgeteilt wurde, dass mich das Öffnen dieser 24,..€ kostet. Da gab es nie einen Absender. Erst mit der Zeit habe ich diese mit dem Rechnungsposten auf meiner T-Mobile-Rechnung in Zusammenhang gebracht. Hätte ich mich nur gleich im Internet schlau gemacht, dann wäre ich so wie heute auf diese Seite gestoßen und hätte mir einige Euro sparen können. 
Na egal, Hauptsache der Spuk hat jetzt ein Ende.
Ich möchte nur wissen, wie die an meine Handynummer gekommen sind. Hab diese nie im Internet angegeben, bin da wirklich vorsichtig. 

Liebe Grüße
Beate


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Danke für den tollen Tipp. 3united hatte sich seit zwei Monaten auf meinem Handy eingeschlichen. Mit der sms hat dieser Spuck ein Ende gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Habe eben wegen der Kündigung des Abo`s die Telefonnummer 0180/5010366 gewählt, auch einen entsprechenden Mitarbeiter angetroffen. Dieser hat mich nach seinen Angaben vom Dienst abgemeldet. er sagte: Ich hätte mich auch über STOP  an 77200 abmelden können.
Kurz danach bekam ich eine SMS mit: Du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet.

Also mal sehen. Bin mal gespannt, ob da noch etwas nach kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Danke für den tollen Tipp. 3united hatte sich seit zwei Monaten auf meinem Handy eingeschlichen. Mit der sms hat dieser Spuk ein Ende gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

Ich habe an diese Mail Adresse folgendes geschrieben.
Wenn nicht sofort mein Widerrufsrecht gilt und auch ich keine Kündigungs- bzw Aufhebungsmitteilung bekomme, schalte ich Rechtsanwalt und Verbraucherschutzzentrale ein. Nach 3 Tagen kam per sms Nachricht, es ist alles aufgelöst.
Ich hoffe ich kann somit hier einigen weiterhelfen.
Viel Erfolg

[email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Leute,
ihr müßt das Übel bei der Wurzel angehen. Dieses 77200-Celldorado-Firmengeflecht muß verschwinden. In den Angelsächsischen Ländern werden gegen solche [ edit]  Geldstrafen verhängt. In Deutschland wird - wenn der Druck zu groß wird - einfach eine neue Firmenbezeichnung gewählt. Ich schätze, 3 United und SimiqBV sind die gleichen Gestalten.
Bei der Bundesnetzagentur gibt es das Formular "Missbrauch melden". Ist ruckzuck ausgefüllt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo an alle opfer!!

es scheint so als ob die firma 3 united wieder ihr unwesen treibt!
habe heute meine mobilfunkrechnung bekommen, auf der ich 7mal mit einem angeblichen premiumdienst überrascht wurde.
nach euren aussagen passierte dies bei euch nur über e plus, ich allerdings habe d1, gibt es jemanden der auch über d1 abgezockt wurde!
kann mir eventuell einer von euch mitteilen ob diese stopp sms was gebracht hat, habe schon einen anruf bei dieser abzockfirma getätigt, und mir wurde zugesagt das dieser angebliche abo-dienst gespert wird. nun warte ich nur noch auf die bestätigungs-mail.
also wie oben gesagt ACHTUNG eure abzocke war im märz nun ist es august 2009!
würde mich über eine antwort freuen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Natürlich machen da alle Netzbetreiber mit. Und wenn Du hohe Rechungen machst, sind sie eher kulant und erstatten den Schaden. Eine Stop-SMS ist ja nur eine zaghafte Gegenwehr. Du must Druck auf den Abzocker machen, damit Du alles oder zumindest Teilbeträge zurückerstattet bekommst. 
Denn wenn die Opfer sich nicht wehren, gehen diese Abzockereien immer so weiter. Fülle das Mißbrauchsformular bei der Bundesnetzagentur aus, schreib eine Mail an die Akte-09-Redaktion und buche ggf. Beträge zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

auch mir wurde bei der letzten telefonrechnung über 30,00€ abgezockt.
habe eine sms geschickt, nachdem ich auf dieses forum gestoßen bin und konnte so den zauber stoppen. vielen dank an euch.
ich bin erst durch meine letzte fon-abrechnung aufmerksam geworden, dass ich geld bezahle
für eine leistung, die ich weder angefordert, noch in anspruch genommen habe.
mein fon-anbieter- Kundendienst von o2, konnte mir überhaupt nix sagen und der rechnung konnte und kann ich nach wie vor keinen absender, bzw. emailadresse ausfindig machen.
was kann ich tun, dass ich :
1. mein geld zurück kriege, und 
2. wie kriege ich meinen fonanbieter dazu erst zu prüfen, ob ich meine zustimmung zu solch einem abo gegeben habe.

ich bin nicht bereit soetwas zu akzeptieren und ich hoffe dass auch andere sich wehren.
viele grüße doris


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, auch ich bin nun ein Opfer dieser {edit]  Ein paar Tage nach dem Aufladen meiner Xtra-Card erhielt ich die Warnung, dass das Guthaben unter 3,00 € gefallen sei...
Ich hate jedoch nicht telefoniert. Nachdem ich nachgeladen hatte, waren am nächsten ag erneut 2,99 € abgeholt. 
Warum duldet T-Mobile das - vernutlich verdient man mit. Schon weil ich die Karte sperren lassen musste und ein neue Kaufen...


----------



## mfhh (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Danke für den guten Tipp - ich habe es aufgrund deiner Mail so gemacht, habe einen fettenBrief an SimiqBV geschrieben....ich war nämlich aufgrund eines IQ-Test dort hingewandert, ganz naiv wie ich noch nie vorher sowas gemacht hatte....nur mal Horoskop, dachte, das wäre so ähnlich...pah, nachdem ich die Pin eigegeben hatte kamen prompt 2 sms auf mein vodafone Handy.... usw. und sofort..... ...abo f. 3,99 per Woche!!! hab im CallCenter in Kroation (0180-5010366) angerufen..Typ war super schlecht zu verstehen, extra?, tat doof und frech. Ok nun habe ich deinen Tipp befolgt und Email geschickt mit KlarText, weißt schon )

LG M. aus Hamburg - ich werde mal bekannt geben, ob es fruchtete - ansonsten werde ich auch Meldung an den Bundesanzeiger machen.

Tschüß


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Unglaubliche Frechheit diese 3 United GmbH - absolut Menschen die ins Gefängniss gehören!! 

Wahnsinn!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Bin gerade auf einen Test von 3UNited reingefallen. Konnte hoffentlich das abo sofort mit ner SMS - stop und ein Code - kündigen. Ich werde Montag bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen. Da die Sache mit dem IQ Test echt ziemlich an der Grenze war. Mal sehen ob man da was machen kann. Jedenfalls meldet euch bei eurer Verbraucherzentrale, vielleicht können die eine Warnung rausgeben. Und falls 3united echt was mit VeriSign zu tun hat wäre das für Verisign fatal.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Der IQ Test kommt im Übrigen von Facebook! Also Vorsicht wenn ein angeblicher "Freund" euch da was schickt!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

3united startet neue 0901-SMS-Dienste - pressetext.deutschland ähm -- von mir aus macht was ihr wollt mit ihm.


----------



## horstpitter (7 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe mich, nachdem 3united GmbH mich 2 mal abgezockt hat mit  2.99€ 1. mit meinem Netzbetreiber in Verbindung gesetzt. Dem habe ich
per E-mail geschrieben, daß Zusatzdienste gesperrt werden sollen.
2. habe ich eine E-mail an 3united gmbh geschrieben, daß ich strafrechliche Schritte erwäge. 3. Habe ich der Bundesnetzagentur ein Fax
mit dem Verhalten dieser Firma gesendet.
Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bei der nummer 01805010366 anrufen. die ist kostenpflichtig aber da kann man seine handynummer angeben und angeblich alle dienste kündigen. hab ich eben getan.
> Die nummer hab ich von der kostenlose verisign-hotline bekommen. Nummer findet ihr auf der internetseite.
> 
> .....mal schaun ob das klappt. scheißdreck



Die Nummer hat mir auch geholfen, wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, wozu dieser Dienst eigentlich von Nutzen ist und wie ich mir die Rechnung eingefangen habe. Die 23 € hätte ich lieber meiner Tochter geschenkt, als ins Universum zu senden.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin
Lutz


----------



## horstpeter (9 September 2009)

*AW: 3United*



Caramba schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich glaub das hängt irgendwie mit den Klingentönen zusammen, die man in einem Abo bestellt.
> 
> ...


wählen Sie 01805788888 und dort können Sie den Service abbesellen..Diese nummer habe ich von meinem mobilfunk anbieter erhalten..und es hat funktioniert


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe vor ca 10 Tage eine SMS bekommen dass ich gerade 50 EURO für ein Dienst bezahlt habe. Auch diese IQ Test und die SMS Nr. 77200.
Bis jetzt sind über meine Karte Telefonkarte 40,- abgebucht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob  die die Kündigung mit diesen STOPP SMS an 77200 erfolgreich war?(bis jetzt)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Und, hast Du das Formular der Bundesnetzagentur schon ausgefüllt? Wenn mehr Leute mitmachen, sollte diese verdammte 77200 bald stillgelegt werden. Sie ist schon lange aktiv, hat bestimmt schon Millionen eingespielt.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Habe heute auf meiner Mobilcomrechnung eine Forderung von 7,98 Euro über SimiqBV erhalten. Was soll das sein. Habe nie einen solchen Dienst angefordert. Kann man da sein Geld zurückfordert. Brauch da wirklich Hilfe.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo ,

auch ich hatte plötzlich 2 x 2,99 € weniger auf meiner von der Tochter genutzten Prepaid-Karte.Habe mich dann an die unten genannte Nummer gewendet,und den Dienst,was immer er auch bedient löschen lassen.(Kostet zwar etwas,aber mann ist fro das mann raus ist.Bestätigungs SMS über Löschüng folgte unmittelbar.Hoffe der Spuk ist vorbei.

Danke für den Tipp mit der nummer!! u.liebe Grüße Udo


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Die 7,98 ist der "Beitrag" für zwei Wochen, also wahrscheinlich die zweite August-Hälfte. Das heißt, selbst wenn Du es jetzt beendest wird mit der nächsten Rechnung nochmal kassiert. Mobilcom dürfte zu den unkulanten Netzbetreibern gehören. Wenn Du es zurückbuchst, wird Mobilcom dir die Karte sperren.
SimiqBV dürfte identisch sein mit 3United usw. Wenn Du denen ordentlich Dampf machst, rücken sie eventuell was raus. Aber sie "beweisen" erst mit konstruierten Protokollen, dass die Forderung gerechtfertigt ist. Es wird auf jeden Fall mühsam von denen was zurückzukriegen.
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du das Formular der Bundesnetzagentur ausfüllen. Auch wenn die Beamten dort nicht zu den schnellsten gehören.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

habe jetzt auch bei der 01805010366 angerufen, weil das gleiche meiner Tochter auch passiert ist, mit der abzocke von den 2,99€ von dieser dubiosen Firma ( mit3united GmbH ) ... auch ich will hoffen das es klappt! wir haben sofort als rückmeldung eine sms erhalten von der 77200 ... schauen wir mal!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Meine Mutter hatte eine Telefonrechnung erhalten worauf ersichtlich war (durch Einzelverbindungsnachweiss ) das die Firma 3United einen Gesamtbetrag von 15,08€ abgezogen hat. Auf der Rechnung war nicht nur die von euch hier angegebene email-addy ([email protected] ) sondern auch eine Telefonnummer unter der ich anrief. Angeblich hätte meine Schwester sich im Internet mit ihrer Nummer auf einer derer Seiten registriert und somit ein verbindliches Abo abgeschlossen. Ich konnte dies aber telefonisch kündigen - leider habe ich immer noch keine Bestätignung via email erhalten...
Ich würde euch aber zusätzlich raten bei dem jeweiligen Handyanbieter anzurufen und "Mehrwertdienste" sperren zu lassen. Das habe ich dann auch getan denn dazu hat mir komischerweise die Firma  3United geraten die die 15€ von der Rechnung an sich gerisssen haben.
Ich hoffe das da jetzt nix mehr kommt...!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

die Telefonnummer unter der ich anrief was übrigens 030/896779638


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

bei mir das selbe habe base un anderend hohe rechnungen wegen dem mist...hoff ich bekomme heut noch mal n sms von denen...
auf der rechnung steht auch ne nummer von dem betrieb aber angeblich können die nicht weiter helfen.
bin für abo-stop in deutschland


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, 
überlegt doch mit wem Ihr einen Vertrag habt! 
Mit einem Handyanbieter. Dieser muß und wird Euch die Adresse und Telefonnummer des SMS-Dienstes senden und er muß Euch sogar helfen die Sache zu stoppen. Bei mir hat O2 Deutschland sich auch erst dumm gestellt!
Grundsätzlich alles schriftlich oder auf Eurer Internetseite reklamieren und sichern als Nachweiß. Auch bei Preapaid hnady habt Ihr Kundenlogin - Rechnung reklamieren -massiv - und notfalls mit Meldung bei Aufsichtsbehörde drohen.
Dann wird euer Anbieter schnell aktiv!! 
Meist bekommt Ihr dann sogar -aus Kulanzgründen- sagen sie, die Kosten erstattet! Denn die Telefonanbieter haben  Angst davor,das jemand die Sache vor Gericht trägt.
Also nicht warten und zahlen, sondern handeln.
Habe mich jetzt nicht registriert, mehr Info gerne - gebt meinen Namen in google ein
oder bei annoknips, da findet Ihr mich.
Helfen kann auch die Gründung einer IG gegen Internetbetrug, gibt es aber schon einige Seiten. Da findet man auch Rechtsanwälte, die Internetbetrüger und sogenannte Inkassobeauftrage..vertreten. z.B. BFS-Risk  Ra Schneider,, u.ä.
Achtung: ich biete keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung, aber wer sich informiert und eventuell gemeinsam handelt, hat bessere Chancen, auch gegen solche Herren wie oben!
Warnung, Achtung, Warnung - wer glaubt mir Abmahnungen, Spam und sonstigen Schrott senden zu können, viel Spaß mit den Folgen!
Gruß
Jens-Peter Horn; Augsburg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2009)

*AW: 3United*

sagst du uns noch jene emailadresse?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,
ich habe heute, am 30.09.2009 um 19:36 ebenfalls eine sms mit dem text "E-plus hat ihnen soeben 2,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von 3united GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner"  von dieser nummer: 1232111 erhalten.

gleich im anschluss habe ich eine weitere sms bekommen, von einer ".wml" internet adresse erhalten, deren inhalt sich auf diese internet adresse beschränkte.
(habe die sms gleich gelöscht, da auch das sms zeichen mit einem grünen punkt gekennzeichnet war, das mir echt seltsam vorkam.

ich habe eben versucht, diese 1232111 nummer anzurufen, doch bei mir kam eine ansage vonwegen entweder würde mein guthaben nicht ausreichen, oder diese nummer seie nicht vergeben.

Auch ich habe NIE(!!!) einen solchen dienst in anspruch genommen, ich kenne diese firma nicht einmal.  Die internet adresse war mir ebenfalls nicht geläufig.
Ich persönlich sehe ich es nicht ein, eine ABO-stopp sms zu versenden, die möglicherweise auch nochmal kostet.


nachdem ich mir hier auf dieser seite ansehen musste, wieviel geld diese "firma" schon ohne berechtigung abgebucht haben soll, würde ich am liebsten eine anzeige aufgeben.

wenn 3united GmbH mir nicht unverzüglich diese 2,99€ wieder zurückbucht, werde ich dies in die tat umsetzen. wer sich mir anschließen will, bitte.
Gerne


----------



## RA MB (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo !

Der Handy-Anbieter stellt sich stur und behauptet, er biete 3 United nur die "Möglichkeit" die Gebühren über die Telefonrechnung einzubehalten. Man selbst habe keinen Einfluss und könne das Abbuchen in Höhe von 2,99 EUR (!täglich) nicht verhindern.
Die von 3 United eintreffenden SMS zur Deaktivierung des vermeintlichen Abos sind nutzlos, da hierauf keine Antwort erfolgt und schon gar keine Deaktivierung. Folgende Vorgehensweise führt zum Erfolg:

1.) 3 United mit Sitz in Hamburg existiert nicht. Der Dienstanbieter heißt: Celldorado/Simiq. 
E-Mail: [email protected]
Adresse:
Simiq B.V.
Friedrichstrasse 50
10117 Berlin 

2.) Der technische Dienstleister heißt:
MMS- mobile.messaging.solutions GmbH
Wiedner Hauptstrasse 135
1050 Vienna/Austria
Kundenservice: [ edit] : [email protected]
43(1)5955805-406(Tel) -303 (Fax)

3.) *Ruft folgende Telefonnummer an* und das Abo wird storniert. Die Bestätigung hierzu bekommt Ihr dann von Benno Pratsch:

*01805/788888 (m.m.s)*

Noch Fragen ? Sendet eine Mail.

Beste Grüße

RA MB


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



RA MB schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Der Handy-Anbieter stellt sich stur und behauptet, er biete 3 United nur die "Möglichkeit" die Gebühren über die Telefonrechnung einzubehalten. Man selbst habe keinen Einfluss und könne das Abbuchen in Höhe von 2,99 EUR (!täglich) nicht verhindern.
> Die von 3 United eintreffenden SMS zur Deaktivierung des vermeintlichen Abos sind nutzlos, da hierauf keine Antwort erfolgt und schon gar keine Deaktivierung. Folgende Vorgehensweise führt zum Erfolg:
> ...


 


Hallo, ja diese Angaben kann ich bestätigen. Bitte reicht alle sofort Strafanzeige gegen den Anbieter 3 united ein, denn da die benannten Webseiten zum Eintragen gar nicht existieren, kann sich auch niemand eingetragen haben. Es handelt sich auf jedenfall um Webbetrug! In der Anzeige u.a. auf dieses Forum verweisen.
Da aber dem Telefonanbieter o2 die [............] bekannt sind, ist er auch zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet. Er kann und muß die Abbuchungen verhindern!
Also fordert alle die Abrechnungen der letzten 6 Monate an, denn solange müssen die Daten gespreichert werden; fordert Schadenersatz und droht mit Klage, Strafanzeige u. a. mindestens wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug und Veröffentlichung. 
Wenn Ihr mir in Kurzfassung Eure Daten und natürlich Kontakttelefon oder Skyp sendet, können wir gemeinsam Klage und Strafanzeige einreichen, nur das hilft wirklich. 
Keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung durch mich!
Sollte ein Fachanwalt bereit sein, dies kurzfristig günstig zu übernehmen,freue ich mich über Kontakt. Meine Kontaktdaten sind hier undim Web vorhanden, da ich mit richtigen Namen angemeldet bin.
Sonst macht es meiner zusätzlich.
Also nicht nur hier jammern,sondern gemeinsam handeln!
Gruß aus Augsburg
Jens-Peter Horn


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> ...da die benannten Webseiten zum Eintragen gar nicht existieren


Stimmt das wirklich, woher willst du das wissen, gibt es Beweise?

Eine Strafanzeige nutzt erst einmal nur dann etwas, wenn genau diese Beweise von Geschädigten nachhaltig vorgelegt werden können. Das persönliche Surfverhalten des einzelnen Users und die Einstellungen seines Rechners sind dabei u. a. womöglich von Bedeutung. Der Verdacht, dass derartige Buchungen vom Anbieter selbst und ohne Zutun des Geprellten ausgelöst werden, dürfte dahingehend äußerst schwer nachzuweisen sein.


----------



## wahlhesse (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Es ist nix neues, dass zumindest bei den neueren Handys mittels SMS Direktlinks zu Webseiten, auch verdeckt, hergestellt werden können. Dieses kann natürlich auch für eine automatische Passwortbestätigung genutzt werden.

Wenn der Anbieter die IP-Daten der Anmeldung rausrückt, wäre das recht einfach festzustellen. Wenn dort eine IP aus dem Range des Mobilfunkbetreibers erscheint ist die Sache klar.

Ein paar Infos dazu hier in englisch:
Sending a link via WAP Push SMS from your PC to the mobile phone

Be den neuen Handys geht allerdings noch viel mehr. Und sehr vieles davon ist undokumentiert. Aber die Betreiber von dubiosen Diensten nutzen es schamlos aus.

Da das Handy dabei offen wie ein Scheunentor ist, können so auch die Beweise direkt online gelöscht und manipuliert werden und die Strafverfolgungsbehörden gucken in die Röhre.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hej,
mir ist genau das gleiche mit 3united passiert,nach einem spiel bei facebook.com hatte ich plötzlich dieses sch...*Abo.
die sms an die 7720 hat anscheinend hilfe gebracht,trozdem waren das ca 25 € kosten..toller spass....!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe das gleiches Problem, jedenfall gehe ich polizeilich nach und werde euch informieren was dabei raus kommt. Jedenfall kann ich vorab sagen dass unter die Nummer 01805788888 eine Firma mit der Name Mobil Messages Solution meldet und sie wissen von nichts, auch O2 stellt sich dumm. Ich werde auf die Polizei warten.


----------



## VeriSign (27 Oktober 2009)

*Verisign Internet SSL Security Company*

VeriSign sind schon seit monaten nicht mehr die Eigentuemer von 3 United Germany 3 United Germany GmbH wurde verkauft. Verisign ist keiner Weise mit 3 United Germany verbunden. Wenn Sie 3 United Germany kontaktieren moechten gehen Sie auf Home Overview | mobile.messaging.solutions. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo alle zusammen!!!!!!!ich bin bei d1 und habe einen test bei facebook gemacht und danach bekam ich ne sms von 3united und musste gleich 17,94 euro bezahlen......hab mir all eure beiträge durchgelesen und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen das nichts hilft ausser zur polizei zu gehen!hab nämlich auch schon die sms mit stop geschrieben aber es ist nichts passiert.....ich finde es echt komisch das alle nur von 02 reden wo ich doch bei d1 bin!!!!!!bei mir sind es auch mittlerweile fast 50 euro und so kann es nicht weiter gehen.es kann doch nicht sein das ich einfach ne blöde sms bekomm und ich dafür geld bezahlen muss.eine schweinerei ist das mehr nicht.........


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust mit mir in die Firmenzentrale von3United zu fahren? Ich werde die Geschäftsführung perönlich zur Rede stellen und die Presse mitnehmen. VG, Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe bei einem Inteligenztest August 2009 mitgemacht und bei dieser Gelegenheit meine Handynummer angegeben. Danach hat simiqBV mir 15 mal 3,99 € per SMS abgebucht. Da ich ein prepaid-Handy besitze, habe ich erst nach Monaten gemerkt, dass simiqBV bei mir widerrechtlich abgebucht hat. Unter der hotline 01805010366 habe ich bei simiqBV storniert und gleichzeitig meinen Provider vodafone beauftragt, keine Abbuchung mehr von simiqBV zuzulassen.
Ich habe nun simiqBV aufgeordert mir die rd. 60 € zurück zu  erstatten und gleichzeitig mit Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht. Falls nicht in den nächsten Tagen an mich gezahlt wird, gehe ich zur Polizei.
Siegmar Schmitt


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Frank schrieb:


> Firmenzentrale von3United


...und wo soll die sein?


Siegmar Schmitt schrieb:


> Ich habe nun simiqBV aufgeordert mir die rd. 60 € zurück zu  erstatten und gleichzeitig mit Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht. Falls nicht in den nächsten Tagen an mich gezahlt wird, gehe ich zur Polizei.


Glaubst du im Ernst, dass solche Androhungen jemand kratzen? Die Polizei wird dir dein Geld jedenfalls nicht wieder bringen. Die wird nicht einmal herausfinden können, wer das nun hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich will kündigen mein abo also meine handynummer ist ... ich warte auf rückruf!!


----------



## wahlhesse (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hier bei uns kann man keine Handyabos kündigen!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Guten Abend.

3 United verschickt sich autmatisch in MSN an alle Bekannten in der Liste.
Mit sehr üblen Tricks. Wie die das machen weis ich nicht ich weis nur das ich schon seit langen nicht mehr in MSN angemeldet war. Da stand sogar Kerstin sagt: und dann ein Text der dann zu diesem Abo verleitet. Man denkt da ja nix böses wenn die Freundin oder Schwester sowas schreibt und die in Wirklichkeit überhaupt keine Ahnung haben.

Ich habe erst mal mein Passwort geändert und allen in meiner Liste geraten das gleiche zu tun. Ist wirklich eine schande das man an solchen Mißgeburten nicht dran kommt. Vor allem greifen sie in das Privatleben (sogesehen) ein.

Also deshalb die wo MSN oder ähnliches haben.. Passwort ändern und lieber vorher fragen was man da fürn scheiss geschickt bekommt.


----------



## Julez.Rulez (16 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

heyy leute wie ich schon in dem vorherigen eintrag als alias.Julez Rulez eintrug..
schrieb ich das ich mich nochmal melde und sage obs geklappt hatt.
Tja ich habe eine sms mit dem stichwort stopfun zurück                geschrieben an die nummer von der ich die sms bekommen habe..
also dann kam eine sms zurück dass dieses abo(dass ich vorher niemals abonniert habe, und auch nie vorher was von 3united gehört habe)nun gekündigt sein...
na alles schön und gut wenn jetzt nicht mein geld weg wär...??
tja ich dachte mir dann nichts mehr dabei und habe mir gesagt die 2.99, die hauen mir jetzt auch keinen zacken aus der krone...
und habe meiner aldi tarif wider weiter ganz normal benutzt..!!
bis vor einigen tagen..!!
da kamm dann nämlich wider eine sms:
Soeben wurde ihnen 2.99 für die Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von Buongiorno abgebucht...
ich dachte aha...BuonGiorno
auch noch nie was von gehört...!!
KOMISCH???
diese leute die das leiten müssen entweder total dumm sein oder sehr dreist..
obwohl ich glaube beides trifft zu..
ich hatte mich so darüber aufgeregt..
ich hatte ungefähr ein jahr keine probleme mit meinem aldi.talk tarif doch dann...
wurde mir von diesem Buongiorno wieder 2.99 abgezogen..
in einer zweiten sms von ihnen stamd ich solle die seite blinkogold.de
für weitere informationen aufsuchen..
NOCH KOMISCHER..??
diese seite existiert gar nicht..!!mhm
Insgesamt wurden mir jetzt schon an die 15€ abgezogen von diesen dreisten betrügern..
und wenn dass so weitergeht geh ich zur polizei denn ich lasse mir doch nicht von solchen dreisten und dummen leute dass geld abzocken..!!
dass könnt ihr vergessen..
Ihr hört von mir.!!
wenn sich mal wieder was ergeben hatt dann melde ich mich..!!
wer informationen zum thema: wie kann ich diesen dienst kündigen??
oder wer oder was sind diese Firmen..??
meldet sich bei mir unter folgender E-mail:
[...]


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

.. und die Bundesnetzagentur stellt zwar tolle Formulare bereit, aber unternimmt offensichtlich gar nichts gegen diese Abzocker-Nummern. Die Beamten dort scheinen nicht unter Leistungsdruck zu stehen und brauchen sich wohl auch keine Sorgen um ihren Arbeitsplatz zu machen. Tolle Behörde !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit denen, das ist doch eine [ edit] -Firma.
Seit Jahren habe ich meinen Vertag nicht mehr im Handy gehabt und es war bis vor 4 Monaten so, dass immer nur die Grundgebühr abgebucht worden ist und auf einmal kamen dann die hohen Rechnungen. Habe bei Mobilcom angerufen und ich sagte das es nicht sein kann. Sie meinte nur das sie nichts machen kann nur das sie es rausnehmen oder löschen kann. Das hat wohl auch nicht gestimmt da es wieder abgebucht worden ist. Ich bin am verzweifeln, das die sowas machen. Habe auch 3 United angerufen, da meinte die Frau das sie meine Daten aufnimmt und das mich in frühestens 48 Stunden jemand zurück ruft. warte schon seit Wochen auf den Rückruf. Werde jetzt ne E-Mail schreiben an 3 United das mich jemand zurückrufen soll da ich das Geld zurück haben möchte und wenn niemand anruft dann muss ich mal beim Antwalt nachfragen. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Wie kann man sonst sein Geld zurück fordern?
Habe allerdings keine Rechtschutz.
MfG Yvonne


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Geld zurück ist nahezu aussichtslos. Aber beenden solltest du den Spuk hier telefonisch, nix eMail:



> 01805010366


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



> Geld zurück ist nahezu aussichtslos.


Wenn der Mobilfunker abgebucht hat könnte man ja u.U. noch zurückbuchen. Oder Aufrechnung erklären mit den nächsten Monatsgebühren.
Lass Dich dazu zügig von einem Anwalt oder einer Verbraucherzentrale beraten.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Opfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch ein Opfer von 3 United geworden habe heute die Nummer 01805/788888 angerufen. Es ging auch jemand drann und ist wohl auch dafür zuständig. Ich bekomme demnächst auch ein Rückruf. Die Firma wird wohl ein Unterzweig der Firma VeriSign sein. Denn die direkte Hp endet ja bei denen und die Dame die da heute ans Telefon ging nannte auch ein anderen Namen. Ich werd hier denke ich mal meine Erfahrungen preis geben.
> 
> Nur eins ist klar,... ich habe eins der Weltgrößten Konzerne verklagt und habe gewonnen nun werde ich bei so einem Unternehmen nicht stoppen!!! Was ich nicht in Auftrag gebe, kann man mir nicht aufzwingen




ich wurde auch Opfer, und wenn ich mein Geld nicht bis zum 14.12.2009 nicht  zurück bekomme, dann werde ich die Firma anzeigen und auch einen Rechtsanwalt hinzuziehen! So geht es nicht! So viele Mensche die hier schreiben! Und allen wird das Geld abgezockt!!! Ich wäre für eine Sammelklage! Das kann man diesen Leuten nicht durchgehen lassen!!!
Ich beobachte diesen Threat und bei goßer Resonanz poste ich meine E-Mail Adresse damit man sich absprechen kann.

MFG ein weiters Opfer von 3 United


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Sammelklage!


>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo, 

bin gerade durch einen TV Beitrag hier drauf gestoßen, wollte mich auch mal über die Firma erkundigen.. Es gibt einen TV-Beitrag von Heise'Ct

Zufinden hier:
Sendung vom 27.02.2010 - c't-TV


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es gibt einen TV-Beitrag von Heise'Ct
> 
> Zufinden hier:
> Sendung vom 27.02.2010 - c't-TV


So schön, so gut! Nur, warum recherchiert C't nicht richtig? Wo hat das Mädel die Handynummer denn überhaupt eingegeben? Bislang habe ich noch keine Website von 3United sehen können. Und außerdem, der Sitz der Firma in Berlin sollte Hamburg heißen - in Berlin, das war Buongiorno (zugegeben mit einer nahezu gleichen Masche). Aber egal, die Quote stimmt und wirklich was neues hat C´t da nicht berichtet.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... wollte mich auch mal über die Firma erkundigen.. http://www.heise.de/ct-tv/video/Sendung-vom-27-Februar-2010-934901.html


Hier und im Nachbarthread gibt es da schon so einiges, sogar Bilder vom Originalscheinsitz:



Reducal schrieb:


> Bislang war das Unternehmen in Hamburg verzeichnet, doch seit Dezember wird unter der HRB 182882 die Briefkastenadresse in München bedient. Geschäftsführer ist der Immobilienhändler aus dem österreichischen Perchtoldsdorf (*Real.VC Immobilien GmbH*), der anscheinend auch Chef der Wiener *mobile massaging solutions GmbH* ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Da hier häufig von Verisign, 3United und Mobile Messaging Solutions zu lesen ist, möchte ich auf diesen Artikel verweisen den ich innerhalb von Sekunden ergooglen konnte: http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home/364913/index.do

Auch wenn das nicht mit dem Problem an sich hilft, bringt es zumindest Licht ins Dunkel um zu verstehen wie diese Namen zusammengehören (oder eben nicht).


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hi Leute,

ich habe nun ein Fax an meinen Telefonanbieter vorbereitet und nach erfolger Sendung werde ich ein Anzeige bei der Polizei vornehmen.

VG
Jonny
PS. die hier bekanntgegebenen Nummern zur Deaktivierung funzen bei mir nich!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo zusammen !
auch mir wurde von 3united Geld bezogen.  
Mir wurden 4mal 3,99 € abgezogen.
Und alles was hier drin steht hat nichts gebracht . . .


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich bin über Facebook (Spiel FarmVille) in die Falle gestolpert. Um dort ein bestimmtes Feature zu bekommen, sollte man irgendeinen multiple choice-Test über ""Instant IQ" machen. Um das Ergebnis zu erhalten, sollte man eine Handynummer eingeben. Dorthin wurde dann das Passwort zum Abrufen des Ergebnisses geschickt. 

Ich bin normalerweise ein intelligenter Mensch. Aber in dem Fall war ich wohl einfach zu naiv. Ich hab an nichts Böses gedacht und einfach mal meine Nr. eingetippt. Kurz darauf kam eine SMS mit der Ankündigung, 2 SMS für 5,98 pro Woche... Ich dachte, ich falle aus allen Wolken. Nun gut - es kam der Hinweis, man könne das Wort "STOP" zurücksenden, damit werde das Abo gekündigt. Hab's mehrfach ausprobiert, aber keine der sms wurde gesendet. 

Ich habe habe dann mal auf der angegebenen, kostenpflichtigen Hotline (01805/788888 ) angerufen. Dort meldet sich die Firma "3 United Deutschland GmbH". Es war eine Dame am Telefon, der ich den Sachverhalt erklärte. Sie sagte mir zu, mein Anliegen weiterzuleiten und dann werde das Abo storniert. Als ich ankündigte, anderenfalls den Verbraucherschutz einzuschalten, wurde sie etwas schnippisch. 

Um sicher zu gehen, rief ich ein paar Minuten später nochmals auf der Hotline an.Der Typ am Telefon sagte mir, mein Anliegen sei erfasst und man werde ab Anfang nächster Woche versuchen, den Vorgang zu stornieren. VERSUCHEN??? Was soll mir das sagen?

DAS ist genau der Kram, wegen dem Facebook derzeit so in Verruf ist. Hört man derzeit ja überall, dass es immer wieder Ärger gibt wegen Datenmissbrauch etc. Da will man über FaceBook was machen und gerät an dubiose Drittanbieter. Und wenn man dann - obwohl man eigentlich ein intelligenter Mensch ist - im Eifer des Gefechtes tatsächlich so blöd ist, für irgendein Passwort seine Handynummer anzugeben, sitzt man in der Patsche.

Am meisten ärgere ich mich ehrlich gesagt über meine eigene Blödheit.
Ich werde am Montag gleich bei meinem Handyanbieter anrufen und klären, dass die keinerlei Abbuchung einer Fremdfirma zulassen. Wenn das nicht machbar sein sollte, lass ich mir ne neue Nummer geben. Dann sollen sie sehen, wo sie was abbuchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

ich habe wie auf den ersten seiten versucht die sms abzuschicken doch kann dies nicht tun kann mir jmd dabei helfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

jep, rech mir mal dein handy rüber, dan tipp ich es dier ein


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo!!!!

mir wird auch oft Geld abgezogen. Die Nachricht lautet:

"E-plus hat ihnen soeben 3.99 für den Premiumdienst von Netsize abgezogen."

Die Nummer ist: 1232111



Frage: Muss man sich bei netsize beschweren oder geht das über 3united?????????

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Antwort°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Frage: Muss man sich bei netsize beschweren oder geht das über 3united?


Es gibt derzeit viele Anbieter, die solch merkwürdige Konzepte im "mobile Payment" umsetzen - völlig legal und gedeckelt durch deutsche TK-Gesetzgebung und die BNetzA. Du hast es mit einem französischen Anbieter zu tun und nicht mit den falschen Münchenern aus Wien. Wende dich an den Anbieter: Netsize - Contact Us: We can help you mobilize your business und überlege mal, ob du nicht auch noch über ePlus Rabatz machen solltest, denn die haben die Zahlung ja ausgeführt. Letzteres gilt natürlich nur dann, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass kein ordentlicher Vertrag bestehen kann. Ein paar Argumente musste dir da schon einfallen lassen.


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Muß immer wieder mit dem Kopf schütteln:hat es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen, das man für einen Widerspruch oder eine Kündigung etwas schriftliches als Beweis braucht? SMS mit STopp oder Anruf bei kostenpflichtiger Hotline bringt nichts! Schriftlich beim Netzprovider widersprechen und auch notfalls eine Sperre in kauf nehmen. Die dubiosen Firmen erreicht man nicht. Und bitte auch bevor hier immer so "falsche" Beiträge gepostet werden: erst die Rechtslage lesen und verstehen und dann Ratschläge erteilen. Durch Teilnahme an diesen Umfragen oder Gewinnspielen ensteht kein Rechtsgeschäft!
Geschädigte - in Zukunft mehr aufpassen und nochmals der Aufruf: Gemeinsam gegen die Netzprovider vorgehen - diese ermöglichen erst diesen Betrug durch ihre Handhabung! Wenn hier nur gepostet wird, aber WIR nichts tun, ändert sich auch nichts! Ich suche immer noch mehr Geschädigte beim Provider O 2 - aber hier schreiben ist ja einfacher, als im richtigen Leben etwas zu verändern?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



BenSherman vom 13.01.2009  schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> ....



Versuche deine sim-Karte zu sperren!! Ich -bin auch ein Opfer wie ihr geworden wegen die Ruftöne.Meine Mam will mir Geld drauf machen und dann schreiben wir eine Sms, da wo Stopp drauf steht. Wenn es nicht klappt versuchen wir die Karte zu SPERREN!!!!!!!
Polina ich auch Opfa


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Auch mich hats jetzt erwischt, hab einfach 20 Euro auf meiner handyrechung von 3United. Wenn man da weitersucht, findet man mms.ag eine mobile messaging soluting. Dort gibts eine Moeglichkeit seine Handynummer einzugeben um zu sehen was da abgebucht bzw. fuer was abgebucht wird. Da schicken die doch tatsaechlich einfach eine SMS an mich die mich jedesmal so 3 Euro kostet. Und ich hab NIX beauftragt.
Jetzt hab ich alle meine Handys bei der Telekom fuer s.g. Drittanbieter gesperrt. D.h. die koennen senden was die wollen, die Telekom nimmts dann nicht mehr an. Bin ja gespannt ob ich von denen mal ne Rechnung per Post krieg - falls die meine Adresse haben.
Ausserdem hab ich eine Email an die geschrieben mit der Bitte um Erklaerung fuer was ich da zahlen soll. Und wenn ich in 3 Tagen nichts von denen hoere ich da ganze zum Anwalt weitergebe wegen Betrug.

Bin ja gespannt was da rauskommt. Solchen Firmen sollte der Garaus gemacht werden. Eine Frechheit das sowas immer noch moeglich ist


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Das haste jetzt in zwei Threads gepostet. Antworte doch bitte mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...151-sms-abo-77200-3-united-11.html#post315513


----------



## spam_bulle (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

sehr richtig!
und stelle nicht bloß was in den Raum ohne Angaben du <unregistrierter User>:schuettel:


----------



## Marco (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



spam_bulle schrieb:


> sehr richtig!
> und stelle nicht bloß was in den Raum ohne Angaben du <unregistrierter User>:schuettel:



Naja ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht so gross den Mund aufreissen. Bei Antispam.de hast du dir erst eine blutige Nase geholt Pornospam von 44400 - 70670 - 88550

Oder warst du das etwa nicht?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: 3United*

Könntest du vielleicht diese email adresse hier reinschreiben! Bei mir wird 4.99 euro abgebucht



unregistriert vom  05.01.2009 schrieb:


> hallo an alle ,die probleme haben.
> ..
> Am nächsten Tag kam eine Mail mit folgendem Text:
> Sehr geehrter Herr... Der SMS Dienst wurde erfolgreich und mit sofortiger Wirkung storniert.


----------



## unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

3 united oder (...)

sendet STOPP an die nr die euch schreibt, dass ihr ein abo von denen habt...
bei mir war das die 43334
hab dann sofort eine bestätigung gekriegt, das ich davon befreit bin 
aber hat mich auch schon mindestens 20 euro gekostet. 

und bei der nr 018059733337 musste ich 20 min warten und dann hab ich aufgelegt. 

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallooooooooooooooo,

hat jemand eine adressen von den [ edit]  weil ich habe schon 3 mal abgebucht bekommen inerhalb von einer woche und ich denke k´jetzt reicht es langsam....

und ich habe versucht eine sms zu schicken mit stopp aber da kam eine fehlermeldung,und e-mail kommen alle wieder zurück.also irgendwas stimmt da nicht ????

bitte um hilfeeeeeee auch gerne eine mail an ****@yahoo.de

lggg sarah


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



sarah schrieb:


> hat jemand eine adressen


Aber bitte doch: 





RA MB schrieb:


> mobile.messaging.solutions GmbH
> Wiedner Hauptstrasse 135
> 1050 Vienna/Austria


Du musst deren Hotline anrufen (siehe zuvor) und das Abo kündigen, sonst wird weiter lustig abgebucht.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



punktpunktpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe bei einem Gewinnspiel für nen IPhone mitgemacht, und nu auch den Scheiss an der Backe. Habe bereits "STOPP ABO" "STOPP WAPPLE" an die 77 200 geschickt. Bekam auch bei "STOPP ABO" die Bestätigung. Ist das ABO (welches ich nie bestellt habe) gekündigt?



hallo, habe wohl auch so ein Abo an der Backe, habe versucht "STOPP ABO" an die 77200 zu schicken, aber das klappt nicht. Was mache ich denn jetzt?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hab stop mit einem p an die nummer geschrieben die mir immer das geld abzieht,die nummer war 70670.dann kam eine nachricht mitU bist von diesem Dienst abgemeldet.
kurze Zeit spaeter kam eine kuendigunsbestaetigun.

bin ich nun abgemeldet oder nicht? weil bei denen kann man nie wissen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Bei mir ist das Problem, wenn  ich die Nachricht mit die Nummer 77200 wegsende, dann kommt sofort eine Meldung wo Senden fehlgeschlagen steht. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Also wenn die Kurzwahlnummer nicht funzt, dann hat die sich womöglich geändert. Wenn ihr die Hotline schon nicht anrufen und das Abo dort kündigen wollt (01805788888), dann versuchts doch mal hier: https://coinplatform.com/kundenportal/

Das hier: 





unregistriert schrieb:


> und bei der nr 018059733337 musste ich 20 min warten und dann hab ich aufgelegt.


...war dann ja wohl die falsche Nummer!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo!
Also ich habe diese tollen sms auch bekommen und mich hier schlau gemacht!
die kündigungs-sms funktioniert! man muss einfach "stopp" an die nummer schicken, die einem schreibt! d.h es ist NICHT zwangsläufig 77200! bei mir war es zum beispiel 70670!!
aber ihr seht ja welche nummer euch diese sms schickt!
danach bekommt ihr zwei sms mit bestätigungen und dann ist der käse gegessen!

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

also die Tel oben funktioniert-kommt eine Bestätigung das das Abo vorbei ist

laut Aussage der Dame hätte meine Tochter einen Horoskopdienst in Anspruch genommen was ich aber nicht glaube-Sie hat eine sms bekommen als wir in Tschechien waren, sie hat sie mir gezeigt und ich habe gesagt sie soll das löschen was wohl ein Fehler war und so nahm das Abo seinen Lauf

LG Andrea


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Sagt mal gibt es eine Möglichkeit sein Geld wieder zubekommen?


----------



## laila1985 (13 September 2010)

*Burda Wireless*

Ich habe seit 4 monaten ständig sobald mein handy aufgeladen ist geht es in 5 minuten takt 4,99 Zitiere EPlus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 für die Nutzung von Burda Wireless GmbH abgebucht habe schon überall nachgeschaut wo ich es kündigen kann finde es aber nicht kann mir bitte jemand helfen!!!! Danke euch


----------



## TENNISCRAZY (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich hatte das problem auch eben... jetzt habe ich diesen beitrag gelesen und einfach mal statt 77200 " STOP " zu senden habe ich sie an 43334 geschickt von denen kam auch alles... jetzt habe ich leider 8.99 euro von meinem Guthaben weg... und ka wie ich die jetzt wiederbekomme... ka wie das passiert ist habe die sms die ich von denen bekam immer ignoriert..


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo auch ich habe es bei meiner Tochter gerade gesehen .
> Wie ist es mit Prepaid
> Wenn das guthaben aufgebraucht ist dann bekommen die doch nichts oder
> Habe mit dem Handy scheiss keine ahnung



nein,bei mir was das auch so dass geld wird gezogen wenn mann das handy aufladet


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Solange Du die Karte nicht wieder aufladen willst nicht, aber wenn Du neu lädst fehlt Dir schon wieder was von der Kohle


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,
ich hatte eben gerade das selbe problem.. nur war die Nummer 77200 anscheinend nicht mehr vergeben... habe dann unter der hotline angerufen und es gekündigt.
Hoffe dass nun alles vorbei ist...
Danke an alle die etwas geschrieben haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hi @ all,

hatte das selbe problem...
selbe spiel, SMS an 70670 "Stopp" und alles ist rum...

viel glück


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo bitte um Hilfe !
Irgenwie gehts das mit der sms net.
Bitte antwortet schnell.
HELP


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte antwortet schnell.


Du musst dir nur die Mühe machen, in einem Forum zu lesen (macht zwofufzich) --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/320366-post221.html


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Mir sollte ebenfalls Geld abgezogen werden, hatte aber kein Guthaben auf meiner Prepaidkarte drauf. Wenn ich nun kündige und mein Geld dann auflade, wird mir dann noch was abgebucht?


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich würde vermuten - ja
Weil auf Brieffreundschaften vor allem mit dem Wort "Kündigung" stehen diese Firmen nicht wirklich
Erst wenn Du eine Kündigungsbestätigung mit einem festgetackerten Termin hast kannst Du Dich wieder aus der Deckung wagen. Aber auch da bitte genau auf den bestätigten Kü-Termin achten. Nicht daß der irgendwann Mitte 2011 liegt


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

70670 ist die neue Nummer an die man die SMS schicken muss! Bei mir hat es sofort geklappt, nachdem ich "STOPP" an 70670 geschickt habe! 
mfg. David
PS: Die Gangster haben mir 15€ abgebucht! Man sollte was dagegen tun...


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Man sollte was dagegen tun...



Wer oder was hindert Dich daran ?


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Gast schrieb:


> Man sollte was dagegen tun...


Die Frag ist aber, was meinst du mir "WAS" (tun)



Gast schrieb:


> Die Gangster...


...sind aus Österreich und Schreiben auch Revolverblätter, z. B. das > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,

weder die sms noch die hotline nummer funktionieren!
was nun???


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...was nun???


Lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...783-ein-opfer-von-3-united-12.html#post320366


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo Habe gerade zum ersten mal eine nachricht bekommen von 3 United bei mir wurden allerdings direkt 4,99€ abgebucht! von einem vertragshandy kann man nicht anders dagegen vorgehen ich möchte gerne mein geld wieder haben! 
Habe ja schließlich nichts getan!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....kann man nicht anders dagegen vorgehen ich möchte gerne mein geld wieder haben!


Du könntest einen Anwalt mit der Rückgewinnung aus dem vermeintlich ungültigen Vertrag beauftragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo, ich 16 hab heute die 2. abbuchung innerhalb einer woche von 4,99€ bekommen. Ich hab mich weder wo angemeldet noch sonst was downgeloadet. Ich habs grade mit der sms STOPP versucht aber die geht nich raus weil die nummer unbekannt ist oder nich vergeben. Was soll ich jetzt bitteschön machen? ich weiß echt nich mehr weiter! -.-


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich habe diese tollen sms auch bekommen und mich hier schlau gemacht!
> die kündigungs-sms funktioniert! man muss einfach "stopp" an die nummer schicken, die einem schreibt! d.h es ist NICHT zwangsläufig 77200! bei mir war es zum beispiel 70670!!
> aber ihr seht ja welche nummer euch diese sms schickt!
> ...



er hat recht ihr müsst ne sms mit STOPP an die nummer schreiben die euch die sms mit den "schlauen" sätzen schreibt. kann die 77200 sein oder die 70670 (wie bei ihm und mir).


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Fragen über Fragen und NIEMAND weiss die richtige Lösung. Helft uns doch mal. Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo Leute habe die richtige Lösung endlich gefunden!!!!!!!!!!

▬►  70670 ist die neue Nummer an die man die SMS schicken muss!   
   Bei mir hat es sofort geklappt, nachdem ich "STOPP" an 70670     
   geschickt habe!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hallo mit der sms 77200 klappt nicht zeigt fehler an wie werde ich die leute los die machen ständig meine karte alle


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo mit der sms 77200 klappt nicht zeigt fehler an wie werde ich die leute los die machen ständig meine karte alle


Gilt auch für dich - Foren sind nicht nur zum reinschreiben da sondern auch zum lesen. Ganz speziell für dich hier eine Seite zurück: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...783-ein-opfer-von-3-united-12.html#post320366.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

HALLO
hatte das gleiche Problem mit meiner Tochter ,habe bei medion angerufen und diese Nr bekommen 01805788888 .. sofort nach dem Anruf dort wurde das ABO gestoppt .
Vielleicht Probiert ihr es mal unter dieser nummer .


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo mit der sms 77200 klappt nicht zeigt fehler an wie werde ich die leute los die machen ständig meine karte alle



HALLO
hatte das gleiche Problem mit meiner Tochter ,habe bei medion angerufen und diese Nr bekommen 01805788888 .. sofort nach dem Anruf dort wurde das ABO gestoppt .
Vielleicht Probiert ihr es mal unter dieser nummer .
  	Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo! Meine Tochter hat heute auch so eine SMS über 4,99€ bekommen. Bin so froh, dass ich diese Seite gefunden habe. Sie erhielt die Nachricht von 1232111, da ging die Stopp-SMS nicht raus, bei der 70670 hat es funktioniert. Danke an alle ,die viel Zeit und Nerven investiert haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> Weil ich auch nicht weiterkam, habe ich einfach mal die Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. Hatte ein wirklich nettes Gespräch dort mit einem Herren, der viele Informationen hatte.
> Als erstes kann bzw. sollte man dort eine Beschwerde einreichen, damit gegen 3United in irgendeiner Art und Weise vorgegangen werden kann, also Nummern sperren etc. Je mehr Beschwerden, desto besser, also: Wer betroffen ist, kann sich so ein Formular runterladen unter: Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur, dann unter "Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer", dort geht man dann auf die PDF, füllt das Formular aus und schickt es ab.
> 
> ...



vielen Dank, hat wirklich prima geklappt....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Also ich hab einfach auf eine sms von denen gewartet und hab an diese kurzwahlnummer geantwortet nämlich "STOP"
nicht die kurzwahl 77200 die existiert nicht
antwortet einfach auf die zugestellte sms

hoffe es funktioniert auch bei anderen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hei ich habe heute einfach eine nachricht geschickt bekommen mit dem text: eplus hat ihnen 4.99 für die nutzung des premium dienstes von 3 united abgebucht.. und dieser scheiß mit dem eines sms mit stopp schreiben geht nicht.bitte helft mir


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hei ich habe heute einfach eine nachricht geschickt bekommen mit dem text: eplus hat ihnen 4.99 für die nutzung des premium dienstes von 3 united abgebucht.. und dieser scheiß mit dem eines sms mit stopp schreiben geht nicht.bitte helft mir


hallo, wir haben ein sms an 70670 mit STOP und es hat funktioniert!! viel Glück und danke an euch alle


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Bin nach der oben genannten Verfahrensweise vorgegangen und es hat geklappt.
Paralell dazu alles gespeichert. Die SMS fotografiert, Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur gesendet.
UNGLAUBLICH, das so etwas überhaupt möglich ist, ohne vorherige Bestätigungsabfrage!!!
Hoffe die kriegen richtig ärger und ich mein Geld zurück!!!!
:-(


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, nochmal an alle, die noch Probleme mit den unsinnigen Einzug von Premiumdiensten vom Handyguthaben haben:
> 
> sms mit STOPP an 77200
> 
> ...





Ich kann gar keine SMS an die 77200 senden !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

hey leute bei mir kam diese mail und hab au mit der dangeschrieben  und dan kamm so ja sie sind erst bei 100 €verbrauch und so und ja jetzt had mir meine  freundin gesagt das ich da abm. m. Stop schreiben soll bringt das auch was ich habe bis her keine anruf dort getätigt


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert-1 schrieb:


> Ich kann gar keine SMS an die 77200 senden !!!


Dann ruf halt die andere Nummer an!



Unregistriert-2 schrieb:


> hey leute ...


Hey Leut, schreibe bitte deutsche Sprache, sonst versteht man dich eher nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Danke für die vorherigen Einträge hier. Meine Tochter (ALDI-Talk) bekam gestern auch eine SMS, dass 4,99 € für einen vermeintlichem Premium-Dienst abgebucht worden sind. Eine SMS an 70670 brachte als Antwort die bereits genannten zwei SMS. Ich hoffe, dass der Spuk damit vorbei ist.
M.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Das klappt bei mir nicht 
Wenn ich versuche die sms zu schicken steht dann unbekanter Empfänger


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ich habe gerade zwei Mal mit meinem Anbieter Vodafon telefoniert. ZUerst hat er mir auch diese 01805 Tel.nr genannt, aber beim zweiten Anruf und schildern der Tatsachen wie oben gelesen, hat die nette junge Dame das jetzt für mich gelöscht. Geht anscheinend auch. Habe aber zur Sicherheit grad nochmal ne sms geschickt mit Stopp an 77200, zur Sicherheit. Die 8,99 sind halt weg ...
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> meinem Anbieter Vodafon telefoniert....und schildern der Tatsachen wie oben gelesen, hat die nette junge Dame das jetzt für mich gelöscht. Geht anscheinend auch.


Wundert mich nicht, denn bei Vodafone scheint sich was zu tun: http://www.inside-handy.de/news/204...rm-zur-qualitaetssicherung-bei-handy-diensten


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also man muß eine sms an die 77200 nur mit Stop senden dann bekommt man sofort eine mail das das abo beendet ist.



MAN MUSS ES NICHT IMMER AN DIE 77200 schicken sondern einfach an die nummer die dir die sachen schickt zb.das horoskop dan kommt siend nun von diesem abo abgemeldet


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> MAN MUSS ES NICHT IMMER AN DIE 77200 schicken sondern einfach an die nummer die dir die sachen schickt zb.das horoskop dan kommt siend nun von diesem abo abgemeldet



sry sie sind*


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo!!!

Ich habe ganau das gleiche Problem wie ihr... Ich habe dieses jetzt der Akte 10 geschrieben...vielleicht bringt das ja was.... schreibt denen doch bitte auch, dann sehen sie das so viele betroffen sind...

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

An alle Opfer ich bin auch betroffener bitte Anzeige erstellen damit man uns auch wahrnimmt !!!


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anzeige erstellen damit man uns auch wahrnimmt !!!


Wer soll dich wahr nehmen? Zumindest in Deutschland ist niemand ernsthaft zuständig, da der Anbieter (der Herausgeber der Penthouse) das von Wien und Salzburg aus steuert.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo Gleichgesinnte!
Mein Sohn hat seit letztes Jahr November ein Prepaid Handy und Ihm wurden 2 mal 4,99 € abgebucht vom Guthaben. Er beteuerte, dass er nirgends seine Handynummer angegeben hat. Jetzt ist das Guthaben so niedrig, dass 3United nicht mehr abbuchen kann. Wenn ich jetzt diese SMS an diese Nummer schicke und dann das Guthaben auflade, wird bestimmt die ausstehende Summe abgebucht oder? Hat diese Situation schon mal jemand gehabt und kann mir berichten? Vielen tausend Dank!


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt diese SMS an diese Nummer schicke und dann das Guthaben auflade, wird bestimmt die ausstehende Summe abgebucht oder?


Richtig, die Buchung hängt in der "Warteschleife". Die Hauptsache ist, dass das Abo gekündigt wird, damit zumindest zukünftige Buchungen nicht statt finden. Für den Rest gibt es nur eine Lösung - neue Karte/Telefonnummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Sehe ich es richtig, dass es bei einer neuen Karte/neue Nummer in jedem Fall wieder auftreten kann und Ihm 4,99 € abgebucht werden bis man diese SMS an diese Nummer schickt? Wie kann man sich davor schützen?


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig, dass es bei einer neuen Karte/neue Nummer in jedem Fall wieder auftreten kann und Ihm 4,99 € abgebucht werden..


Die Buchung ist an die Nummer gebunden, nur eine neue Karte aber die alte Nummer bringt gar nichts.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich davor schützen?


Eine s. g. Drittanbietersperre über den Provider einpflegen. Das machen aber nicht alle mit (z. B. Fonic/O2 nicht). Ansonsten ist hier der Junior gefragt - er muss genau aufpassen, was er wo/wie beauftragt oder zumindest wo er überall seine Nummer hinterlässt.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

bitte umhilfe und rat
habe seit monaten in meiner handy rechnung zahlereiche verzeichnisse von 3unitdet
dabei habe ich nie diese nummer angerufen, gewählt oder sonstige Dienste genutz.
es handelt sich dabei um kosten von 4,99€ und das mehr mal im Monat.
was kann ich tun das diese abzocke aufhört
vielen dank schon mal im vorraus für die hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe jetzt die Telefonrechnungen von meinem Mann erhalten!
> 
> Insg. an die 100 Euro druch 3united!!!!! Ich weiss aber dass er nichts downloaded!
> Hat von euch jemand auch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. was soll ich jetzt tun?
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung das mit der sms ist auch gelogen genau so eine abzocke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo,
habe gerade eine Rechnung von knapp 80 € erhalten, die von der Fa. 3 United in Verbindung mit einer Fa. Carmunity (hängen offensichtlich zusammen) bekommen. Alle Tipps von Euch (Nummer 77200 und STOPP schreiben) funktioniert nicht. Geht gar nicht erst raus. Die Hotline funktioniert auch nicht. Wenn wir mit der Handynummer ins Internet gehen, sollen wohl die Kosten erst richtig in die Höhe gehen. Werde wohl morgen zur Kripo gehen, und ne fette Anzeige erstatten. 
Was soll ich tun? Wer hat noch ne Idee?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Ja Meine freundin hat mri gerade eben erzählt dass ihr 8,99€ abgezogen wurden aber sie hat kein geld mehr auf dem handy um eine sms zu schrieben und bei der telephone nummer geht niemand ran was sollen wir jetzt tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Hallo ich bin gerade auch ein opfer von diese 3united gewroden und musste jetzt 8.99€ bezahlen kann mir jmd helfen ? das ist so ein .. boah zum kotzen


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann mir jmd helfen ?


Hilf dir selbst und lies mal ein paar Seiten dieses Threads zurück. Irgendwo stehen die Supportnummer und auch ein Link zum Supportportal der Österreicher.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Liebe Leute, hier wird viel blabla geschrieben aber leider keine konstrunktive Hilfe.
Ich habe als Geschäftskunde t-mobile nun auch zwei Handyrechnungen in der 3United gepflegt abbucht. ich habe an "[email protected]" folgende Mail geschrieben

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.

In den beiden letzten Rechnungen ist folgende Pos. "Leistung 3united Deutschland GmbH" aufgeführt € 44,95 und € 35,96.
Eine Suche im Internet, um eine Adresse des Anbieters zu finden war nicht ergiebig aber jede Menge Foren die von Betrug schreiben.
Zwecks Anzeige bei der Polizei und weitergabe an meinen Anwalt, um die Forderungen einzustellen und abgebuchten Beträge zurück zu fordern möchte ich Sie um eine genaue Anschrift des Anbieters bitten.
Vielen Dank für ihre Mitarbeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Ich werde Euch die Antwort von T-MOBILE dann auch hier posten.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, hier wird viel blabla geschrieben aber leider keine konstrunktive Hilfe.


Auch wenn es manchem nicht passen mag, konstruktive Hilfe wäre in der Regel eine verbotene Rechtsberatung. Deshalb machen sich einige hier die Mühe und verwandeln Ratschläge in Hinweis, mit denen dieses Forum nicht durch abmahnwütige Anwälte begegnet werden kann. Zwischen dem vielen Blabla (das zumeist von den Fragestellern kommt) steht genau, was zu tun ist und wohin man sich wenden kann. Dass man auch den Provider in die Klärung des Sachverhaltes einbeziehen sollte, mag sein, bringt aber zumeist nicht viel, da der Mitverdiener in der Buchungskette ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, hier wird viel blabla geschrieben aber leider keine konstrunktive Hilfe.



Hab noch etwas gefunden ...........


Artikel aus der HÖRZU 20 vom 13.05.2011 Seite 18/19 (von Hand abgeschrieben)

§6 FRAGLICHE POSTEN AUF DER HANDY – RECHNUNG
Ein Kunde von O² konnte sich einen Rechnungsposten nicht erklären. Unter Hinweis auf Paragraph 16, Abs.1 der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung verlangte er vom Anbieter einen „Prüfbericht“. Weil der ihn jedoch nie erreichte, verweigerte er die Zahlung. Zu recht, so das Amtsgericht München; Nur wenn Abrechnungssysteme nachweislich richtig arbeiten, könne ihnen der Kunde vertrauen. Wird kein Prüfbericht vorgelegt, besteht für strittige Posten deshalb keine Zahlungspflicht (AZ: 163 C 40564/04).

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*



Reducal schrieb:


> Auch wenn es manchem nicht passen mag, konstruktive Hilfe wäre in der Regel eine verbotene Rechtsberatung.



Hups. Sorry ich wollte nicht dich kritisieren habe einfach deinen letzten post genommen um auch meinen Senf zu 3united dazu zu geben.

mittlerweile habe ich noch 2 weitere Rechnungen mit 3united gefunden aber weil die recht niedrig waren sind die mir nicht aufgefallen Jan.= 58,54 Feb.= 73,56 Mar.= 105,81 Apr.=110,67
Ich bin erst bei der März Rechnung stutzig geworden 100,00 EURO boah soviel hatte ich ja noch nie ............... und jetzt im April gleich noch ein drauf (°;°) da hab ich dann auch gemerkt das hier was faul ist ><)))°> 

ich wer Euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten und dir Fraud noch einmal S O R R Y ....


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ein Opfer von 3 United...*

Auf der Seite 9 steht z. B. folgendes:


RA MB schrieb:


> Der Handy-Anbieter stellt sich stur und behauptet, er biete 3 United nur die "Möglichkeit" die Gebühren über die Telefonrechnung einzubehalten. Man selbst habe keinen Einfluss und könne das Abbuchen in Höhe von 2,99 EUR (!täglich) nicht verhindern.
> Die von 3 United eintreffenden SMS zur Deaktivierung des vermeintlichen Abos sind nutzlos, da hierauf keine Antwort erfolgt und schon gar keine Deaktivierung. Folgende Vorgehensweise führt zum Erfolg:
> 
> 
> ...



Die 3united Deutschland GmbH ist eines von vielen Tochterunternehmen des Herausgebers der Zeitschrift "Penthouse" in Wien. Das Ganze läuft über die österreichische *mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH* und wenn der beteiligte deutsche Provider oder der Anbieter den strittigen Buchungsbetrag nicht freiwillig raus rückt, dann bleibt einem neben der notwendigen Kündigung nur die 3. Variante > HIER <.


----------



## david futter (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche problem, nur das es bei mir 8,99€ sind. Ich habe es mit der SMS versucht, jedoch kann diese nicht zugestellt werden. Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Unregisterit1 (8 Juli 2011)

Sucht euch bei Google oder auf deren Homepage die E-Mail von denen. Schickt denen eine Mail wo drin steht, dass sie dieses Angebot bei eurer Nummer sofort stornieren sollen oder ihr werdet mit rechtlichen Maßnahmen vorgehen. Schreibt am Ende noch eure Handynummer hin und wartet auf eine Antwort. Bei mir hat es geklappt habe innerhalb 24 Std. eine Rückmail bekommen wo drin stand dass die Handynummer storniert wurde. Seitdem passiert nichts mehr. =D Hoffe ich konnte euch von den Betrügern ablösen und euch helfen ::O


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2011)

...es klappt übrigens auch ohne diesen sinnlosen Hinweis auf "rechtliche Schritte"! Die Hauptsache ist, dass die Mobilfunknummer dabei steht, da das der einzige zuordenbare Datensatz ist.


----------



## geheim :D (16 August 2011)

also ich habe da jtz auch angerufen und zugehört ich hoffe das hört auch bei mir auf mir wurden 8.99€ abgezogen so ein scheiss


----------



## Opfer3 (21 Dezember 2011)

Hallo habe auch das Problem,ich hatte aber das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und nur an meinen Anbieter,das überwiesen was er zu gute hat.Der Dienst wurde dann durch meinen Anbieter gelöscht.Nun nach einem dreiviertel Jahr kommen die und verlangen von mir das Geld wieder,obwohl ich denen gesagt habe das ich diese Dienste nicht zahle,weil ich niemals was abgeschlossen habe.
Was soll ich tun ich will das Geld nicht bezahlen?


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2011)

> Was soll ich tun ich will _*das Geld nicht bezahlen? *_


Genau das ...

Reagieren mußt Du dann erst wieder wenn ein Mahnbescheid eintrudelt (extrem unwahrscheinlich und nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt)

Der Mahnbescheid - wie funktioniert das?
Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2011)

Opfer3 schrieb:


> und nur an meinen Anbieter,das überwiesen was er zu gute hat.Der Dienst wurde dann durch meinen Anbieter gelöscht.....    (Snipp) Nun nach einem dreiviertel Jahr kommen die und verlangen von mir das Geld wieder,


 
Wer verlangt das Geld ?? der Mobilfunkanbieter oder 3 United?



Opfer3 schrieb:


> obwohl ich denen gesagt habe das ich diese Dienste nicht zahle,weil ich niemals was abgeschlossen habe.


 
WEM hast du was gesagt und hast du das nur mündlich getan?

Oder hast du deinem Mobilfunkanbieter geschrieben, das du seine Rechnung gekürzt hast und er das überwiesene Geld für genau jene Dienstleistung zu nutzen hat?

Wenn du nicht so vorgegangen bist, kann er das Geld durchaus für die ungewünschte Dienstleistung verbucht haben und nun fehlt das Geld z.B. für die von dir geführten Gespräche.... Das ist auch zu beachten. Insofern ist deine Frage:



Opfer3 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun ich will das Geld nicht bezahlen?


 
nicht wirklich schlüssig und ausreichend zu beantworten. Deine Angaben dazu sind zu wuschelig


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2011)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen daß er mit dem Provider Kontakt hatte und das geklärt wäre - Danke für die Ergänzung


----------

